# Mercenary



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

A cold wind blew through the streets of Salzenmund, capital of Nordland. But the people of this realm were tough and uncompromising. asnd so, even as the rain hammered down upon the cobblestones under foot the streets were still alive with activity. In one of the many side streets off the main square was a small Inn. Above the Inn's door there hung a wooden board bearing a picture of a Headless Lion. Beneath this picture is the name, fitting with the picture, "The Headless Lion". Within this Inn was a few tables scattered around the bar in the entre of the Inn. Only one of these tables is occupied, by a lone figure. This man wears a long black overcoat that only partially covers the iron armour he wears beneath. At either hip rested a small, stout, iron hammer. This man is the legendary Warrior Preist Orvar. His mission burns his mind as he awaits the arrival of the rest of his elite squad of Mercenarys.

Orvar raised his head as the Inn door burst open and the first member of his elite squad arrived.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas Vaddum stumbled backwards, slipping in the rain. He collapsed on the floor and looked blearily up at the pub sign above him. He turned as the huge man loomed over him. The brute stooped over him, wrenching him up by the neck of his shirt, and glowered at him. 
"Alright, _Tom_." He spat, "I won, give me the money!" 
"You cheated." Replied Vaddum and slammed his head forwards in a vicious head-butt. The bigger man went spiraling away, giving him enough time to compose himself. The big man ran towards him and Vaddum gave him a hard punch across the jaw, sending him spinning through the door. Just before the big man hit the floor of the pub, Vaddum caught him, vaguely remembering that there was a 'No Fighting' rule within it's walls, a rule that had got Vaddum thrown out on more than one occasion.
Vaddum slammed the man into the wall instead and gave him a vicious punch to the gut. The man slumped against the bricks, unconcious. Vaddum began to rifle through the man's wallet, producing one gold coin. 
"I would have won." He said, spitting blood. He wiped his mouth and entered the bar.
He went to the counter and purchased two pints of ale, then sat down opposite Orvar.
"I don't know if you drink." He said, pushing one pint towards Orvar before taking a large swig of his own. Finally he turned around to the door. 
"So, who else is coming?"
Vaddum suddenly realised that someone else was sitting, almost hidden, beside Orvar. He took a few moments to process this. He normally reckoned himself a fairly vigilant man, but this person had been sat there without his noticing for the whole time. Vaddum was a little disconceted, but contented himself with trusting Orvar's judgement. If Orvar trusted this man, then so did Vaddum.

<Edited it to work with Splitpaw's post, hope that's not a problem>


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

*Creak* As the Inn door opened and John Doe walked in soaking wet. John Doe was a quiet guy, and everything he did was quiet! He didn't like noise. He looked around till he saw the man he was looking for. Warrior Priest Orvur. John strode over silently and sat next to Orvar, on a chair where he had his back to the wall so no one could sneak up on him. He nodded silently to Orvar. John signalled to the beutiful waitress for a drink. When she came, she gave him the drink and gave him a seducing wink and whispered in his ear "When you're done here, tell me and i'll rent us a room." She smiled and walked away.

OOC: Hope the last paragraph was aloud, sorry I was posting just after you posted up Romero but got distracted otherwise my post would have fit in a bit better if i wasn't distracted lol


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kaspar carries himself as if one of noble status, as he walks throughout Salzenmund. He makes glances left and right as if hidden attackers are among the population. While walking, Kaspar looks at his sigil in a confused way. It has been with him for as long as he can remember, but he doesn't know why he carries it. It couldn't be the watchman's, for he was just a commoner. This thought lingered as he came upon the inn. Upon coming to "The Headless Lion", he ventures inside to meet his employer.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"WOOO HOOOOO!!!" screamed Takar as his latest idea rocketed down the road in a similar form of control as his sanity. He called it the Explosive Propulsion Road Vehicle, it was basically a hay cart with handlebars and 10 Imperial Rockets on the back! There was a rock in the road and the left wheel collided with it "OH SHI---!" he shouted as the cart flipped over twice and crashed sideways back to the road. He flew from the seat and luckily he was headed for the door of “The Headless lion”.

Inside an old man was moving to open the door when Takar smashed through it and skidded across the floor. Someone said something about a belt and he sat bolt upright “Seat-belt!” he shouted “it needs a seat-belt!” *AHEM* someone cleared their throat pointedly to his left, he looked up, “Orvar!!” he said leaping to his feet, “How are you? Drinks for everyone!” he said dropping a bag of money on the table “Backpack!” he said and ran smouldering from the pub and returned with a stuffed lumpy backpack, “So, how many left to come?” he said in something resembling normal speech to a disgruntled Orvar. Takar was seemingly oblivious to the now burning wreckage of his E.P.R.V...


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

"OH, I'VE ONLY HAD THREE, SAYS I TO SHE!!!" Fili sang as he lurched along the road, flagon-cap clanking with each swing of his short arms, "FOR I CANNAE COUNT PAST THREE!!!" The drunken dwarf laughed as he finished the song, thinking it to be very clever indeed, and swigged another mouthful from the flagon. 

Fili's path matched his thoughts as they meandered hither and thither, but always in the same general direction. He was looking for something, specifically a pub. Now, he'd already found a few of those and that was all well and good, but he'd been told to find a specific one and he couldn't for the life of him remember which one. The last one had been "The Lion's Head" and he'd thought that sounded familiar, but unfortunately it wasn't the right one. Ah well, he'd stopped for a pint or two just in case he was early. He wasn't.

He rounded a corner and spotted a sign, 'The Headless Lion". That was it! He began to make his way over when a thought struck his rather addled mind. He spun round, staggered a bit and instead wandered back the way he had come. As he left he shouted over his shoulder; "You jes wait there! Oi'll fixsh yeh right and proper!"

Several minutes later he rounded the corner again, just in time to see a burning cart blur past his field of vision and overturn on the cobbled street, sending the driver flying through a conveniently opened doorway. Fili stared down accusingly at the flagon in his hand, then shifted his attention to the flattened plate, shaped like the head of an animal, in his other hand and remembered his mission.

He looked up at the sign once more, rolled up his sleeves and began to climb the stone edifice.

Twenty minutes and three falls from, to him, great heights later, Fili the dwarf entered the Headless Lion. More than a few of the pub's regular patrons would be confused in the coming days as to why the sign of the Headless Lion now supported the addition of a horse head sprouting out of the lion's back.

Turning attention back to the now and the inside of the pub, Fili had made his way over to the bar, stopping when he felt the smack of solid, polished wood on his shoulder. Looking up into the face of the barman he ordered an ale, climbed on top of a stool and surveyed the rest of the drinking establishment. 

A sea of circular tables flowed across the finely-swept, wooden floor, lit by the hearth-fire to one side of the room. Stairs to an overhanging balcony took up half of the left wall, whilst underneath the overhang, shaded booths provided some small measure of privacy. It was in one of these that Fili finally spotted his quarry. Grasping the tankard of fresh ale in one meaty hand, Fili threw a few copper pieces onto the bar top and jumped down off of the stool.

"Orvar, you worm-ridden son of a sow! You have any idea how many inns're in this town? Tha last four only served mead! Mead! I've been drinkin' bee's-water! Why did yeh have ta go and..." Fili's diatribe was interrupted when something about the man to his right distracted him, "Yeh do know yer on fire, don't yeh, laddie?" He pointed to a man smelling of smoke, whose smouldering hair had lit up in a small flash-fire.

He turned back to the rest of the group just in time to see Orvar's rapidly approaching palm an inch from his face. He felt as something wooden was pressed to his forehead and a deep sizzling sensation in his stomach erupted not half a second later.

Orvar removed his hand from Fili's forehead, a small wooden talisman with the Khazalid rune for Sobriety etched in its grainy surface, clutched in his fingers. Fili felt the fire surge in his belly for a second before it shot to his forehead and instead became an ache of painful detoxication. He blacked out for a second.

Coming to, he was face down on the table, and his skull felt like someone was slowly stabbing it with a hammer. Blearily he looked up at the others gathered around in the group. "Wanaz," he cursed them half-heartedly before reaching for his, thankfully, unspilled pint. Downing the potent draft, he sighed as some of the headache lessened. "So," he began, looking across to Orvar, "why're we back in the sorry rat end of the north, anyway?"


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"yeh do know yer on fire, don't you laddie?" said the recently arrived dwarf "So it is!" said Takar reaching into his backpack and patting his hair with his textile anti-fire device which looked suspiciously like a dishcloth. Suddenly Orvar slapped a soberity brand on the dwarfs head who, after briefly blacking out roused himself and asked so, why're we back in the sorry rat end of the north, anyway?"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Vaddum watched as the group expanded. A warrior priest, a witch hunter, a stealthy person an engineer (who seemed to be more than a little mad), a seemingly highborn swordsman and a drunken dwarf. A peculiar group to say the least.
He also noticed how the amount of drinks on the table mounted, first the quiet one, who was clutching a drink, then the two he had bought, then the engineer had loudly called for another round for drinks for the group, then the dwarf had had one. The table was getting more than a little full.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kaspar sat with the group, occasionally taking a swig from his mug. While not talking much, he did examine the members of this odd gathering. Even a little hint of laughter found its way to his mind. 

With another mug down, and one on its way he thought when it would end. These rounds seemed to just continually come one after another. Though not wanting to displease his newly found acquintances, he downed them as they came.

Lastly, with curiosity he wanted to know what we were going to accomplish. Looking at Orvar, Kaspar said "So what am I and this odd bunch going to be doing?"


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar smiled as the witch hunter known as Tomas staggered into the pub. A large man came at Tomas before being beaten back, the pair disappearing from the pub again. Tomas staggered in again a few seconds, wiping blood from his mouth. He walked to the bar and called to the bartender to order two drinks. As Tomas ordered the drinks and made his way to the table Orvar heard a faint noise and turned slightly to see the man simply known as John Doe make his way to sit behind Orvar. "I don't know if you drink." Alexander took up the tankard slid to him and took a gulp before placing the drink back down. Tomas turned towards the door and spoke again "So, who else is coming?" . 

It was at that moment that the Swordsman known as Kaspar entered the pub and took a seat next to Orvar. As Kaspar sat the toor was almost ripped off its hinges as a fireball tore its way into the pub from the street outside. Orvar covered his eyes before blinking and realizing with a smile that it was not a fireball but another member of his team, Takar Lernov. As soon as he realized this Takar sat bolt upright and shouted aloud “Seat-belt! It needs a seat-belt!” Orvar cleared his throat and Takar looked up at him "Orvar! How are you? Drinks for everyone!” With that Orvar dropped a bag of money on the table before an idea seemed to hit him. “Backpack!” With that Takar ran from the pub again before returning with a stuffed backpack. He sat down next to Orvar and spoke again “So, how many left to come?”

A that moment an extremely drunk dwarf staggered into the pub. Orvar recognized him as another member of his team, Fili. The dwarf made his way to the bar and ordered a tankard of ale before noticing the Orvar and the rest of the group and making his way towards them. "Orvar, you worm-ridden son of a sow! You have any idea how many inns're in this town? Tha last four only served mead! Mead! I've been drinkin' bee's-water! Why did yeh have ta go and..." Fili paused as he noticed the smouldering Takar to Orvar's right. "Yeh do know yer on fire, don't yeh, laddie?" Takar noticed as well and patted out the flames while exclaiming "So it is!". Orvar sighed before pulling out a talisman of Sobriety and placing it onto Fili's forehead. The Drawf breifly blacked out before rousing and asking Orvar "Wanaz, so why're we back in the sorry rat end of the north, anyway?". Orvar turned as Kaspar spoke "So what am I and this odd bunch going to be doing?"

Orvar surveyed the pub and realized that the wizard that he was expecting had still not arrived. The quest that they had to fulfill was too important to be explained twice. Orvar muttered under his breath "Where are you Jack?" 


(OOC) AS YOU CAN PROBABLY TELL WE ARE JUST WAITING ON DASOMEN. WILL PM HIM TO HURRY HIM UP A BIT BUT THERE IS NO GREAT RUSH.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'Heh!' The silent infiltrator laughed. He loved how the only people that noticed him was Tomas, whom could become a great friend and his employer Orvar. Everyone else didn't know he was there. John Doe knew he was good at his job when hardly anyone noticed him. John had his tankard he originally bought, but that was all as no one noticed him, he didn't get any drinks. This didn't bother him, as he didn't like to drink too much as it impairs his abilities. John leant on the table and said to the group. 'If this wizard you call 'Jack' doesn't turn up, I say you tell us the mission and when he does appear he can just tag along. He obviosly doesn't care about this mission if he's going to be late.'


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

jack strolled into the tavern right as his name was mentioned, jar of pickled beats in one hand, one large pickled beat in the other with several bite marks in the other "someone mention my name?" he'd inquire with a bit of a coy smile on his face as he took another bite. moving inside the door frame the tattoos on his arms caused the room to brighten some, lighting up as if a torch had just entered the area. jack smelt of a roaving bonfire that seemed to have a bad habbit of catching pickling plantations on fire. to say he smelt of fire and vinnager was an staunch understatement. 

"had to stop just outside of town at a plantation i heard about... saddly it was being ransacked by orks so i could not purchase the goods in earnest... i did however proquire them never the less..." he said with a beaming smile on his face as he strolled over towards the group, hand bringing a cigar from his long coat's pocket and moving it up to his mouth as he chomped down on it. snapping his fingers a few times the smoke like haze in his eyes lit up a few times, sparking with each snap of his fingers untill finaly the cigar was lit. "moonshine, pickles and cigars.... i dont know anyone who could complain about that combonation" at least that explained why he smelt of burning alchohol and pickles, had a light hint of ceader and oak as well. 

"so then my good priest, who shall we smite today? orks? goblins? trogs? oh i know giants! lets smite the giants... i do so enjoy giving them hotfoots... well that and lighting their loincloth on fire but ... oh i know, the elves, let's smite the elves... dark ones please, you know, the posh pointy eared buggers who have a tendancy for odd fettishes involving pointy bits as pointy as their ears, let's smite them!... fire, brimstome, a few random explosions, it'll be a outright blast!... although i must say, if we're going to smite anything here please dont let it be the blasted chaos folk, emperor knows that's a tad bit cleshay around here." pointing off in a random direction he'd look and pose as if pointing someone out for smiting "THERE a man with a crab for an arm who's bleeding fuzzy bunnies! chaos filth, come lads let's smite him!.. tad bit overdone dont you think?" he'd ask while snagging a chair from another table and dragging it over to the grouping before sitting down in the chair backwards. "orks, goblins, dark elves, those boney bastards from the sands.... hell i'll go skaven smiting... stink to high heaven after it though... oh, are we hunting lizzard men and frog people? oh i know! vampires! let's smite the vampires!... that will be quite fun. i'd like to find a piticuarly posh one who has a thing for a teenage girl who also has a crush on some kind of wolf beast.... i'd smite em even if ya didn't ask me to, teenage girl included in that mix mind ya... fawning over monsters of men, bha!"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John Doe glared at Jack as he kept going on about smiting down people! "so then my good priest, who shall we smite today? orks? goblins? trogs? oh i know giants! lets smite the giants... i do so enjoy giving them hotfoots... well that and lighting their loincloth on fire but ... oh i know, the elves, let's smite the elves... dark ones please, you know, the posh pointy eared buggers who have a tendancy for odd fettishes involving pointy bits as pointy as their ears, let's smite them!... fire, brimstome, a few random explosions, it'll be a outright blast! John didn't mind the parts about smiting, the orks, goblins, trogs and giants. But John draws the line at elves especially Dark Elves! 'Jack if I were you, I'd shut your trap before I do it for you! I don't mind smiting these foes, except for Dark Elves. I was trained by Dark Elves and some of my best friends are Dark Elves.'


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

"Jack if I were you, I'd shut your trap before I do it for you! I don't mind smiting these foes, except for Dark Elves. I was trained by Dark Elves and some of my best friends are Dark Elves."
Vaddum stared at the boy, aghast. Dark elves? A mingled feeling of shock, anger and confusion struck him upon receiving this revelation. 
How could this man, barely past boyhood have come into contact with the _Druchii_ and survived, let alone made friends with the murdering bastards? 
Vaddum had only encountered Dark Elves on two occasions, once, when a sorceress and an assassin had kidnapped and murdered fourteen children from a village for some kind of twisted ritual, which he hand ended with his pistol and the time when a group of Dark Elf raiders had boarded the ship he had been traveling in on his way to Nordland, the Dark Elves had murdered half the crew before finally being pushed back. 
There was no way a human could come into contact with those monsters and walk away unscathed.
Then again there could be some kind of mistake, the _Asur_, the High Elves, had their shadow warriors, stealthy bowmen of incredible skill, they were mistaken for Dark elves by many people. 
Vaddum leant across the table, looking right into John's eyes with a hard, cold stare.
"You sure we're talking about the same Dark Elves, lad? The same murdering, pillaging group of pirates, assassins and witches? The _Druchii_? Cos' I've not heard of any of 'em to be decent folk."


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John turned to Vaddum and glared at him when he said. "You sure we're talking about the same Dark Elves, lad? The same murdering, pillaging group of pirates, assassins and witches? The Druchii? Cos' I've not heard of any of 'em to be decent folk." John replied "None of them are decent folk!" John smirked. "But I know who raised me. Because of this I had to fight for my food and earn my place. I may have been young, but I have a fiery temper, infact I still do. My temper was what saved me from being killed. It was what made the Dark Elves keep me alive and teach me in the ways of an assassin/infiltrator! My silence is what scares many, but when I talk, thats when you SHOULD be scared!!! For death will come slow and painful on those that annoy me. Death will be swift and easy for those who I show mercy!"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

It was what made the Dark Elves keep me alive and teach me in the ways of an assassin/infiltrator! My silence is what scares many, but when I talk, thats when you SHOULD be scared!!! For death will come slow and painful on those that annoy me. Death will be swift and easy for those who I show mercy!"
Vaddum held the angry stare for ten seconds before he looked down and chuckled softly into his cup. He put his hands up in a placating gesture.
"No need to get so melodramatic son, I don't doubt your skill, or your reputation. It's just that some folk have strong feelings for or against the _Druchii_, personally, I've no love for the bas- the Dark Elves, I've seen them kill too many innocents: children, sailors and traders." He lit his pipe and blew out a waft of smoke. Then he leant back so that his hat made shadows shrouded his face and shot the boy a wolfish grin.
"I'd be more than happy to take this, discussion, a little further," He said "But Orvar called us all together for a reason, because we're the best he could find, if we start killing each other, it won't help him. If Orvar trusts you, that's good enough for me."

Then he looked around to the rest of the group. The smouldering engineer, the Bright Wizard who was chewing on something in a jar that smelt of vinegar, the aloof-looking swordsman, the drunken dwarf, a _Druchii_-raised assassin and a luckless Witch Hunter. _We're the best Orvar could find._ He thought. _But Sigmar only knows how and where he found us all_. He nodded to the ruined, whatever it was, that the engineer had ridden in on. 
"Any of you got any idea how to get rid of that thing? The innkeeper knocked me out cold for picking a fight in here two weeks ago, he's going to rip our heads off when he sees that."
As if to reinforce Vaddum's point, there was a small 'bang!' and a slightly burning wheel rolled past their table.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I was crouching on the rafters long before Orvar entered the Headless Lion. He did not see me; no one did even when they looked right at me. Although I did see Orvar’s eyes flicker to the bow and arrows resting against the table. His eyes scanned the inn but not once did he think to look up. I shook my head; I would have to teach him about that.

Others entered, one by one and went to sit by the Warrior priest. One man hung back. He was good, almost invisible in the shadows but I was better. There was an explosion outside the tavern and I half drew my sword, the blade making no sound as I slid it free of the scabbard. No one else even noticed until the flaming hay cart smashed through the door and a mad human was thrown off it. A dwarf came next, drunk. My sword came free of the scabbard. I had not even noticed I had drawn it until I looked down slightly and saw the naked steel in my hand.

Orvar pressed a talisman of sobriety to the dwarf’s forehead and the creature toppled like a tree. He climbed back to his feet and spoke before ordering more ale. I shook my head in amazement. He couldn’t even wait 5 minutes before getting drunk again. Then a wizard of the bright college came in through the doorway and sat down.

The Bright Wizard spoke and his words more or less tumbled out of his mouth, "so then my good priest, who shall we smite today? orks? goblins? trogs? oh i know giants! lets smite the giants... i do so enjoy giving them hotfoots... well that and lighting their loincloth on fire but ... oh i know, the elves, let's smite the elves... dark ones please, you know, the posh pointy eared buggers who have a tendancy for odd fettishes involving pointy bits as pointy as their ears, let's smite them!... fire, brimstome, a few random explosions, it'll be a outright blast!... although i must say, if we're going to smite anything here please dont let it be the blasted chaos folk, emperor knows that's a tad bit cleshay around here." The Bright Wizard paused and pointed in a random direction. "THERE a man with a crab for an arm who's bleeding fuzzy bunnies! chaos filth, come lads let's smite him!.. tad bit overdone dont you think?" He asked as he dragged a table over to the group. 

"orks, goblins, dark elves, those boney bastards from the sands.... hell i'll go skaven smiting... stink to high heaven after it though... oh, are we hunting lizzard men and frog people? oh i know! vampires! let's smite the vampires!... that will be quite fun. i'd like to find a piticuarly posh one who has a thing for a teenage girl who also has a crush on some kind of wolf beast.... i'd smite em even if ya didn't ask me to, teenage girl included in that mix mind ya... fawning over monsters of men, bha!" 

I hooked one leg around the roof beam and, without even a moments hesitation, swung myself off the beam so that I was hanging. My leg slipped free and I twisted, landing on my feet almost silently. I walked towards the human wizard and then I heard the man who had up till now stayed in the shadows speak.

I froze.

This human knew Druchii?

The first man to enter spoke "You sure we're talking about the same Dark Elves, lad? The same murdering, pillaging group of pirates, assassins and witches? The Druchii? Cos' I've not heard of any of 'em to be decent folk."

It was what made the Dark Elves keep me alive and teach me in the ways of an assassin/infiltrator! My silence is what scares many, but when I talk, thats when you SHOULD be scared!!! For death will come slow and painful on those that annoy me. Death will be swift and easy for those who I show mercy!"

"No need to get so melodramatic son, I don't doubt your skill, or your reputation. It's just that some folk have strong feelings for or against the Druchii, personally, I've no love for the bas- the Dark Elves, I've seen them kill too many innocents: children, sailors and traders." The first man lit his pipe and blew out a waft of smoke. Then he leant back so that his hat made shadows shrouded his face and shot the boy a wolfish grin.

"I'd be more than happy to take this, discussion, a little further," The man said "But Orvar called us all together for a reason, because we're the best he could find, if we start killing each other, it won't help him. If Orvar trusts you, that's good enough for me."

I stood completely motionless. When the man sat and the infiltrator remained standing I acted. My sword more or less leapt into my grip and I twisted, bringing the blade round before stopping it just before it sliced the human’s throat. I mastered my rage at the mention of my fallen kin and my voice was astonishingly calm as I spoke. “Be careful who your friends are human.” The threat was plain enough…


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar watched as the witch hunter and assassin argued over the intentions of Dark Elves. Orvar was distracted from the argument as a figure he had not seen dropped from the rafters behind the rest of the team. Orvar gripped the handles to his hammers before stopping himself as he recognized the last member of his team, the Shadow Guard known as Lyavel. Before anyone could react Lyavel reacted to the mention of his hated kin by bringing his sword to John's throat. Orvar knew that this could not do. If his team was divided then the mission could not be completed. Orvar raised and roared at the rival Infiltrators. 
*"Drop your weapon Lyavel or so help me i will remove your head from your shoulders, elf or not."*

As the room fell silent Orvar knew that it was time to tell of his mission. He glared around the pub until it emptied of all but his team of warriors. He reached into his coat and brought out a small pouch of leather. He poured it's contents out onto the table. 8 jeweled rings clattered across the oak table before coming to a rest in the center. He then spoke.
*"These are the 8 rings of Lurvac. They are, individually, incredibly powerful magical objects. The wearer will find his abilities improved to an almost superhuman level. But it is not for their individual purpose that they are sought. For if they were ever combined with each other they would form into the legendary Scepter of King Hurska, the most powerful weapon ever created, with that ability to destroy entire city's with a simple flick of the wrist. Our mission is simple yet highly perilous. We must carry these rings to the far away lands of The Inevitable City. There is the forge of Chaos, the only place these rings can be destroyed. The rings are too powerful for me to wear alone and so i will present you each with one ring, so you can better serve your purpose as their guardians. 
Here, Tomas, take the ring of Agmunda, it will give you superhuman strength and the ability to see further than any man.
And you, John, take the ring of Burskan, it will make you almost invisible and allow you to move almost without sound.
Fili, take the ring of Forgan, it will make steel bend to your wishes and your gun never fail you.
Kaspar, take the ring of Annilar, it will make your sword strike true and your shield never break.
Jack, take the ring of Fori, it will allow the winds of magic to forever blow in your favor.
Takar, take the ring of Yorka, it will allow your gun to always strike and your head to fill with ideas.
And Lyavel, take the ring of Gunkor, it will allow you to weild your weapons with no noise and see in almost complete darkness.
I will carry the ring of Feado, it will allow me to see the plans of our enemies and see a few minutes into the future.
Please take a few minutes to test these rings, but not too long as our journey is long and all races are seeking to take these rings from us"*

After Orvar had finished handing out the rings he put on his own ring and waited for the others to discover their new powers.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John was still standing after his little argument with Vaddum, when a sword came close to his neck from someone, a high elf to be exact. His voice was calm when he spoke “Be careful who your friends are human.” John smiled. He knew that the High Elf was angry, no matter how much he tried to conceal it. John said "So a very stealthy High Elf who was hiding in the rafters above us, the one who thought no one noticed him as he leapt off of the rafters silently, thought wrong!" Before the High Elf said anything else John whipped out his beutiful daggers and removed the sword from his neck in a matter of seconds. In the end John had his daggers at the High Elfs neck and the Sword of the High Elf was at his neck. The fight was short and fast.

OOC: This post is a reply to Santaires 

IC: Orvar stopped the fight between the two Infiltrators swiftly with well place words "Drop your weapon Lyavel or so help me i will remove your head from your shoulders, elf or not." When it was over, Orvar took out a small pouch which John originally thought was filled with coins. Instead it was filled with 8 rings. "These are the 8 rings of Lurvac. They are, individually, incredibly powerful magical objects. The wearer will find his abilities improved to an almost superhuman level. But it is not for their individual purpose that they are sought. For if they were ever combined with each other they would form into the legendary Scepter of King Hurska, the most powerful weapon ever created, with that ability to destroy entire city's with a simple flick of the wrist. Our mission is simple yet highly perilous. We must carry these rings to the far away lands of The Inevitable City. There is the forge of Chaos, the only place these rings can be destroyed. The rings are too powerful for me to wear alone and so i will present you each with one ring, so you can better serve your purpose as their guardians.
Here, Tomas, take the ring of Agmunda, it will give you superhuman strength and the ability to see further than any man.
And you, John, take the ring of Burskan, it will make you almost invisible and allow you to move almost without sound.
Fili, take the ring of Forgan, it will make steel bend to your wishes and your gun never fail you.
Kaspar, take the ring of Annilar, it will make your sword strike true and your shield never break.
Jack, take the ring of Fori, it will allow the winds of magic to forever blow in your favor.
Takar, take the ring of Yorka, it will allow your gun to always strike and your head to fill with ideas.
And Lyavel, take the ring of Gunkor, it will allow you to weild your weapons with no noise and see in almost complete darkness.
I will carry the ring of Feado, it will allow me to see the plans of our enemies and see a few minutes into the future.
Please take a few minutes to test these rings, but not too long as our journey is long and all races are seeking to take these rings from us" John listened to Orvar well and understood what the mission was. As Orvar handed the ring of Burskan to John. John said "Do we have to wear the ring? Why can't we wear it around our necks? I may look like someone that would steal especially being raised by Druchii, but I don't want a ring to control me!"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

As soon as the elf had dropped from the rafters, Tomas had his pistol ready. It was trained on the elf, as the scuffle escalated his aim alternated between the two. Orvar intervened and Tomas lowered his weapon. Orvar handed out a ring to each group member. Then he spoke.
"These are the 8 rings of Lurvac. They are, individually, incredibly powerful magical objects. The wearer will find his abilities improved to an almost superhuman level. But it is not for their individual purpose that they are sought. For if they were ever combined with each other they would form into the legendary Scepter of King Hurska, the most powerful weapon ever created, with that ability to destroy entire city's with a simple flick of the wrist. Our mission is simple yet highly perilous. We must carry these rings to the far away lands of The Inevitable City. There is the forge of Chaos, the only place these rings can be destroyed. The rings are too powerful for me to wear alone and so i will present you each with one ring, so you can better serve your purpose as their guardians. 
Here, Tomas, take the ring of Agmunda, it will give you superhuman strength and the ability to see further than any man.
And you, John, take the ring of Burskan, it will make you almost invisible and allow you to move almost without sound.
Fili, take the ring of Forgan, it will make steel bend to your wishes and your gun never fail you.
Kaspar, take the ring of Annilar, it will make your sword strike true and your shield never break.
Jack, take the ring of Fori, it will allow the winds of magic to forever blow in your favor.
Takar, take the ring of Yorka, it will allow your gun to always strike and your head to fill with ideas.
And Lyavel, take the ring of Gunkor, it will allow you to weild your weapons with no noise and see in almost complete darkness.
I will carry the ring of Feado, it will allow me to see the plans of our enemies and see a few minutes into the future.
Please take a few minutes to test these rings, but not too long as our journey is long and all races are seeking to take these rings from us

Tomas put the ring on suspiciously, for he had little caring for magic. When the ring first touched his skin, the world zoomed into focus, suddenly every detail was clear and focused beyond anything Tomas had ever imagined. He twisted and spun, reveling in his new found sight. 
Shortly, he remembered the other blessing that Orvar had said the ring would give him and returned to the bar. He grabbed the burning cart and began to drag it out, bracing himself for great weight. Instead he found that it weighed little more than a sack of flour, notably heavy but still easy to pull. He dragged the ruined object out of the Headless Lion, giving the fuming bartender a polite tip of the hat. 
The boy was complaining about his ring.
"Do we have to wear the ring? Why can't we wear it around our necks? I may look like someone that would steal especially being raised by Druchii, but I don't want a ring to control me!"
Tomas thought his argument was well founded, he really didn't trust magic, but his new powers were indeed wondrous.
He turned to the others to see how they reacted to their new-found abilities.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I was faintly surprised as the human spun and drew his daggers, flicking my sword free. We fought for 6 seconds, our blades whirling through the air.

My sword was still at his neck at the end of the fight although he had managed to press his daggers to my throat. I chuckled dryly. “Very good human, a few years practise and you could become truly dangerous.” We were frozen, death whispered through the air. There was a strange feeling at the back of my skull. Shyish, the sixth wind was gathering.

Then Orvar roared at me. “Drop your weapon Lyavel or so help me I will remove your head from your shoulders, elf or no elf.”

My voice was calm as I spoke. “Orvar, you know of my hatred for the Dark Elves, I told you what they did to my family and yet you allow a man who trained with them and even has friends among them into our group?” I removed my sword from the man’s neck and spoke. “I will find out what you know of my fallen kin human, even if I have to torture you to do it. They are traitors and follow a murderer. If it weren’t for my ancestors you would not be alive today and those you happily call friends would be the slave masters of your race and in turn serve the demons of the warp, is that truly the fate you wish for your people. Do you know of Ulthuan? It is my home although it is not just Ulthuan I wish to speak of. There is an island at the centre of the inland sea. It is known as the Isle of the Dead. Long ago the warp gates opened and Chaos poured into this world. My ancestors fought to save this world.”

“They would have failed had not Caledor Dragontamer sacrificed himself and many of his fellows to control the Warp Gates. There is a vortex of magic on the Isle of the Dead now. It would have been destroyed by the Dark Elves led by Malekith, the Witch King. They attempted to unbind the forces that hold Chaos from this world and would have succeeded had not Caledor and the other mages trapped within the vortex prevented them. My home of Nagarythe sunk beneath the waves and many of my ancestors were killed but it had to be done. Remember that next time you speak of the Dark Elves as your friends.”

Orvar’s outburst had silenced everyone and the tavern emptied. There was silence for a few seconds more as everyone stared at me. None of them, not even Orvar himself knew this tale. They knew of the time when Chaos almost overran the world but none knew the truth of how it was stopped.

Then Orvar broke the silence by tossing a pouch onto the table. 8 rings slid from it.

"These are the 8 rings of Lurvac. They are, individually, incredibly powerful magical objects. The wearer will find his abilities improved to an almost superhuman level. But it is not for their individual purpose that they are sought. For if they were ever combined with each other they would form into the legendary Sceptre of King Hurska, the most powerful weapon ever created, with that ability to destroy entire city's with a simple flick of the wrist. Our mission is simple yet highly perilous. We must carry these rings to the far away lands of The Inevitable City. There is the forge of Chaos, the only place these rings can be destroyed. The rings are too powerful for me to wear alone and so i will present you each with one ring, so you can better serve your purpose as their guardians. Here, Tomas, take the ring of Agmunda, it will give you superhuman strength and the ability to see further than any man. And you, John, take the ring of Burskan; it will make you almost invisible and allow you to move almost without sound. Fili, take the ring of Forgan, it will make steel bend to your wishes and your gun never fail you. Kaspar, take the ring of Annilar, it will make your sword strike true and your shield never break. Jack, take the ring of Fori, it will allow the winds of magic to forever blow in your favour. Takar, take the ring of Yorka, it will allow your gun to always strike and your head to fill with ideas.”

“And Lyavel, take the ring of Gunkor, it will allow you to wield your weapons with no noise and see in almost complete darkness. I will carry the ring of Feado, it will allow me to see the plans of our enemies and see a few minutes into the future. Please take a few minutes to test these rings, but not too long as our journey is long and all races are seeking to take these rings from us”

I reached out to the ring which Orvar had given to me but before my fingers even touched it my mind filled with a vision. I was attuned to the winds of magic although the Bright Wizard was more so. I saw cities crushed and beasts stalking the ruins. I knew the true power of the rings. The tale had been passed down from father to son for generations of my family.

I turned on Orvar with a snarl. “You fool, you know not of what you ask of us. The Sceptre of Hurska was much more than just a weapon; it was an extension of its maker’s soul. These rings are the most dangerous things in creation and you scatter them on an inn table.” My anger overcame all prudence.

“You should have raised an army to carry these rings, not the 8 of us. I would not feel confident about carrying these even had Tyrion and Teclis stood with us…”


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Throughtout the whole confrontation between the elves, Kaspar had just been observing. He thought to himself about many things. How this would work with two rival factions, and to be honest what a Druchii was. Before he had time to dwell on it some more, his attention was drawn to Orvar.

"Drop your weapon Lyavel or so help me i will remove your head from your shoulders, elf or not." The room went to a complete silence, and even the Infiltrators stop what they were doing. Orvar then went on to explain our mission. Apperantly, we had to venture to a chaos forge to "smite" :grin: these rings to oblivion. Before getting there though we were all given one. Kaspar, take the ring of Annilar, it will make your sword strike true and your shield never break.Kaspar's was called Annilar, he put it on his left hand since his right had the sigil ring. Upon putting it on, he felt a rush of energy unlike anything he'd sensed before. He drew his blade and it felt as little as a feather. Drawing his shield, he thought well this would have to be tested in combat.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar took a few moments to take in the huge argument that had just happened, then he said "I say! This is going to be fun!" then Orvar spoke and described the mission and turned to all in turn giving each a ring, when he turned to Takar he said; Takar, take the ring of Yorka, it will allow your gun to always strike and your head to fill with ideas. when he had finished takar replied; "That'll make Eilidh even more deadly! And my EPRV, I could have ideas like that every few seconds rather than every half hour or so! And by the way, how are we going to get to the chaos forge, I suppose I could build us something, I'll just pop this ring on..." as he did his vision blurred, he couldn't see! But his vision began to return, in a second it was back to normal, but it got better... He could see everything,and i mean everything! if he lookedat the joint between the wall and the cielling beam it showed him the angle in crisp white lines, he looked at the beam, it was outlinhed in the same lines, somehowhe knew its tensile strength, how heavy it was, what kind of tree it was made of... he could see it all. he reached to his backpack and pulled out Eilidh his beloved rifle and looked at it, it split up itno its component parts (made of the same white lines again though! his rifle didn't just fall apart!), he already knew them all, but now he could take apart anything in his mind, without touching it and look at each part and know everything about it! It was an engineers dream... he turned to express his amazment to Orvar, but when he looked upon his friend, the rings evil was revealed, he could see every way to kill the man, but this time expressed in blood red lines... he yanked off the ring and stared at it. It was a simple Gold ring with a basic swirling pattern engraved in it, _"No one has to know..."_ he thought to himself...


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Firelight danced within the topaz set deep in the gold ring. A triple helix of gold twisted around itself and held the jewel firmly in place. Looking closer he saw each band held a different repeating design; anvils, hammers and gears flowing and intertwining, wrapping around each other. Looking closer he could make out something else hidden amongst the designs. 
"Khazalid! This is Old Dwarvish! Wait, no... Elvish? And... I can't make this out..."
This was amazing! If he could study these runes... He looked over the other seven rings spread amongst the group. There could be as many as twenty four 'lost' runes sat here around this table. What had Orvar said their mission was?
Destroying them? He'd have to work quickly, he couldn't let this knowledge be lost.
Quickly reaching into his work-belt, he fished around in a pouch before withdrawing a small 'book' of thin parchment and a stick of charcoal. Fili blanked out the rest of the group as they began talking, instead taking a rubbing of the runes hidden with the designs for the ring. Once he was sure he had all three of the runes copied he looked to the others.
"This is... I can't tell you what these rings could mean to my people. They should be studied before we destroy them. Who knows what secrets we might uncover?" He turned to Orvar, "Where in Thugni's name did you even find these?"


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

“Orvar, you know of my hatred for the Dark Elves, I told you what they did to my family and yet you allow a man who trained with them and even has friends among them into our group?” I removed my sword from the man’s neck and spoke. “I will find out what you know of my fallen kin human, even if I have to torture you to do it. They are traitors and follow a murderer. If it weren’t for my ancestors you would not be alive today and those you happily call friends would be the slave masters of your race and in turn serve the demons of the warp, is that truly the fate you wish for your people. Do you know of Ulthuan? It is my home although it is not just Ulthuan I wish to speak of. There is an island at the centre of the inland sea. It is known as the Isle of the Dead. Long ago the warp gates opened and Chaos poured into this world. My ancestors fought to save this world.”

“They would have failed had not Caledor Dragontamer sacrificed himself and many of his fellows to control the Warp Gates. There is a vortex of magic on the Isle of the Dead now. It would have been destroyed by the Dark Elves led by Malekith, the Witch King. They attempted to unbind the forces that hold Chaos from this world and would have succeeded had not Caledor and the other mages trapped within the vortex prevented them. My home of Nagarythe sunk beneath the waves and many of my ancestors were killed but it had to be done. Remember that next time you speak of the Dark Elves as your friends.”


John just stared at Lyavel. "You know, that you of all people should know never to dwell on the past! The past is gone, focus on the present and the future! And to answer your question, no I never knew Ulthuan. Whilst living with the Dark Elves, they never told me any of the history between the Elven races! And to be honest, you would never be able to torture me." After saying this John forgot about his earlier question about the rings. John placed the ring of Burskan. He practically disappeared and so he slipped away without any notice, to see the beautiful waitress he met earlier.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

jack looked at the rings as they were poured on the table. his eyes seemed sucked onto the one that would increase his a ability with the arcana as if being drawn into a massive whirlpool that could drag down ships with ease. as everyone else took theres, jack just let his ring sit on the table. truth be told he didn't even hear the others behind him bicker about what to do with the rings. slowly he'd move his hand to pick up the ring, and as soon as he touched it, he didn't even slip it on, the arcane tattoos on his arms exploded in a torrent of fire and flame. guisers of shaped fire rippled into existance after the initial burst of energy. he could feel the mana around him, not simply sitting idol... but now, he was that whirlpool, dragging everything into it. he could feel himself hunger for more, like a meighty kracken dragging down vessles in the sea that passed into it's teratory. 

the guisers of fire bellowed from his arms as long as he held the ring in his palm, rippling out around his arms like a bonfire engulfing a campsight. but as soon as he slipped the ring on that all changed, there was a quick burst within the fire, the fire itself focused into small jets shaped like the markings on his arms. his eyes flickered intensly, untill lthe smoke seemed to be burned away, even his mouth began to glow as if the fires were inside his very body. when he spoke there was no seeing his tongue or the inside of his mouth, it was just the pearcing glow that consumed him. his eyes were like beacons atop watch towers, his mouth like a lighthouse's marker, the hunger he felt only grew. emediately he ripped the ring from his hand, letting it clatter on the table and stepping back as the flames engulfing his arms died catastrophicaly. smoke bellowed around his form, sut and ash falling in his wake as he coughed. 

from within the cloud of smoke jack's eyes opend once more, sparks erupted in his eyes as they grew to their own fires. jack knew what had to be done, the ring had to be destroyed... drawing his whip he'd lash out sending a streak of curving fire to strike at it's side sending it to the floor, once on the floor, well jack did what jack did best, ignight the thing in a torrent of intense flames. "BURN YOU WRETCHED THING BURN!" he'd roar out, angered by the hunger it had made him feel. but even after an onslaught of intense heat... the ring just sat there, mind you ontop of charred stone that was turning to glass, but sitting there none the less.

"i'll cut a swath etched deap in the earth itself straight to the city if i have to, that ring can not be allowed to exist for any longer"


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar sat back and smiled slightly as his warriors practised their new skills. That was until things started to go out of hand Lyavel began to roar at Orvar that the rings should be carried by an army not just the eight of them. And then Jack began trying to burn the ring, his magical fire cutting intot he floor of the pub. Orvar quickly rose to his feet and lifted his hammers. He called to Jack to stop but there was no respnse. He stepped forward and grabbed Jack by the neck. He drew back his hammer, ready to strike.
"I said stop!! Your fire will do nothing to the ring, as i said only the fires from the forge of Chaos can destroy these rings. Although i understand that you may see the evil in these rings you must harness it so that you are powerful enough to take on this quest. Orvar dropped Jack and turned on the rest of the team. And Lyavel, how naive do you think i am. I know of the power within these rings. And it is because of this power that only we, some of the best the Empire has at it's disposal, can carry them. Any others would be tempted by the pure amount of power just one of these rings, let alone the sceptre, would give the bearer. But there is a small band of highly trained soldiers that are waiting for us just outside the city. They will accompany us to the forge and protect us as best they can. But they must not know what we are carrying as they would turn on us and each other if the found out. Our route islong and extremly dangerous. We will travel from this city to the mighty port of Erengrad. From there we will travelby boatalong the river to Pragg. From there we will travel across the trolll lands and through the Aesir pass. We will then travel through the mountains to the Drawf Fortress of Kraka Ornsmote. After supplying their one last time we will make our way to the Frozen Sea and travel across the Ice to the Chaos Wates. But now we must go, follow me."
With those word Orvar turned and made his way out of the pub. But before he left he paused and turned back.
"And someone get Joe"
With that Orvar walked out into the street.

(OOC) On the way through the city just say whatever and just make your way through the city. Just do the general stuff. And if you want to choose the route then justt say. If you want to know what would happen on each route just pm me.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

'Im sorry Orvar, but my name is John. And I never left. This was my way of testing the ring.' John said as he took his ring off and laughed. John had listened to every word Orvar said. Infact he was glad for the choice they had on where to go. John hated the desert and the sea. There was hardly anywhere for him to hide, and John hated being exposed. Thinking of this John had made up his mind. The jungles and forest allows many hiding places and chances to practice using his ring even when he was around the 'guards' like they would do much. 'Lets go to the jungle and forests way.' John said.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I knew I was right, I knew Orvar was wrong. But he was a warrior priest of Sigmar and I owed him a blood oath so, fool as I was, I picked up the ring. Just holding it sent shivers up my spine. I was not stupid enough to believe that they were fear. I wanted to slip the ring onto my finger, I wanted to feel the power course through my veins and it disgusted me.

I slid the ring onto my left index finger hesitantly and as Orvar spoke, saying "I said stop!! Your fire will do nothing to the ring, as i said only the fires from the forge of Chaos can destroy these rings. Although i understand that you may see the evil in these rings you must harness it so that you are powerful enough to take on this quest." Orvar dropped Jack and turned on the rest of the team. "And Lyavel, how naive do you think i am. I know of the power within these rings. And it is because of this power that only we, some of the best the Empire has at it's disposal, can carry them. Any others would be tempted by the pure amount of power just one of these rings, let alone the sceptre, would give the bearer. But there is a small band of highly trained soldiers that are waiting for us just outside the city. They will accompany us to the forge and protect us as best they can. But they must not know what we are carrying as they would turn on us and each other if the found out. When we reach them we will decide our route. Two option are open to us. The path that leads through the desert and by the sea or the path that leads through the forests and jungles. If you have any preferances please say as we travel through the city. But now we must go, follow me."

He finished with "And someone get Joe." I snapped my head up, searching for the infiltrator. I saw him, just a flicker of a shadow as he passed the door but it was enough. I saw the flicker move behind Orvar and in my peripheral vision I could see straight through the darkness at his back. I slipped up behind him and stood arms folded as John removed the ring and spoke.

“Honestly human,” I said with a sad shake of my head once he had finished. “You can’t even evade my sight while wearing the ring? I have seen children who could do better than that.” It was banter plain and simple. Though I hated him then I grew to respect and even like him. Maybe I will visit his grave soon. Given the lifespan of an elf he could have been truly great.

I stepped out into the tavern and walked beside Orvar. “The choices you gave us were rather... lacking in detail. What desert and what jungle were you speaking of?"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas was surprised when the elf and the wizard showed such anger, revulsion and fear to the rings. They spoke of ancient evils and untold power, but surely they could see the benefits of such power at their command? He was deeply enjoying the new power bestowed upon him. 
Looking briefly away to see the others he noticed that the elf had a strange expression, hunger and revultion, mixed. He saw the boy appear out of nowhere and say something, but Tomas' eyes and ears were drawn to Orvar.
_But there is a small band of highly trained soldiers that are waiting for us just outside the city. They will accompany us to the forge and protect us as best they can. But they must not know what we are carrying as they would turn on us and each other if the found out. When we reach them we will decide our route. Two option are open to us. The path that leads through the desert and by the sea or the path that leads through the forests and jungles. If you have any preferances please say as we travel through the city. _
He knew he preferred the forests to the open, strange seas, and he only had the faintest idea of what a desert was, some kind of waterless, eternal beach. No, he had grown up in the forest and knew his way around trees and even had some understanding of herblore. 
He looked down at his ring once again, soaking in the etched carvings and the way the lamps of the bar sparkled and glistened against it. He privately wondered what could cause the wizard and the elf's fears, why would they have such hatred for such beautiful objects?


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John turned to Lyavel and glared. After a couple of seconds John's face turned into a beaming smile. 'Very well then, fellow infiltrator, since you have the years, you have the experience. If you think you are better than me and the Druchii that taught me. Then I will ask you one simple question!' John stared at Lyavel 'Will you teach me?' John waited for Lyavel's reaction.

OOC: How could Lyavel see me and speak to me before I said what I said to Orvar?


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kaspar, being consumed by his own curiousity, zones out everything. He feels the energy course throughout his body. It feels like pure ecstasy..........even better..........pure POWER. Glancing down at the ring, he admires the inlaid red gem amongst twisted metal of silver. Upon further inspection, he notices symbols/writing of a unknown culture. Probably ancient elvish or dwarf he thought to himself.

"BURN YOU WRETCHED THING BURN!" 
Kaspar is quickly sent back to reality,he even slightly feels light headed. Not dwelling on it he watches the wizard scorch the ring. Nothing happened to it, as he assumed would. Seconds later, Orvar stops the wizard and informs us of our next step. We must choose between the sea and desert or the jungle and forest.
" I say that our lot goes to the forest, I don't like being secluded to a ship. Nor do I like to die of heat in a sandy land. Forest are familiar to me, and I think a few of my newly found acquintances would rather we go to the forest too."

Kaspar walks with Orvar, but keeps his distance. He has no interest to venture off, and he has a new interest. Finding the ring in his sight, he thinks of power and is reminded of his other ring. Looking to his right, he gets a glimpse of his sigil. The sigil is of a dire wolf howling in the moon.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Even in the black of night. I could pick out every detail adorning the surface of Orvar’s armour as if the pale light of day illuminated him. At first I thought the moon was out but the light would only have been this bright when it was full and currently it was waning. The sheer power of my vision while wearing the ring was incredible considering my already superior sight. John cleared his throat and I turned. John glared at me for a few moments. My face was impassive as I waited for the outburst.

However it did not come. Instead John's face lit up, displaying a beaming smile. I was shocked at the change in him. Indeed I even felt myself beginning to smile back. I know now that we were kindred souls. "Very well then fellow infiltrator, since you have the years, you have the experience. If you think you are better than me and the Druchii who taught me. Then I will ask you one simple question." John stared deep into my eyes as he asked the question, searching for any sign of deceit. "Will you teach me?" The question startled me, I had not expected such a pronouncement and so I thought about it seriously before speaking.

I returned his gaze as I gave my answer. "It would be an honour to teach you John. I will teach you not just the skills of the Shadow guard but of what we represent. I will teach you of my people and all you wish to know. I tell you now that there are some questions I cannot answer for my oaths forbid it but I will teach you." I drew my dagger and, still staring at him, sliced my palm. I held it out to him and waited for his reaction...


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

After awhile Lyavel replied to John's question. "It would be an honour to teach John. I will teach you not just the skills of the Shadow guard but of what we represent. I will teach you of my people and all you wish to know. I tell you now that there are some questions I cannot answer for my oaths forbid it but I will teach you." This answer surprised John, he was expecting a different answer than this. After speaking Lyavel took out his dagger, and whilst still staring at John, he slit his palm and held it out to John. Awaiting for his reaction. After awhile John realised what he was ameant to do. John pulled his two favourite daggers, made by Druchii Smiths. He looked at Lyavel, and shook his head. "If you're going to teach me, then I will go into this commitment, but without weapons made by your sworn foes, no matter how much I love them! I will have to find two new beautifully crafted daggers, that I can love." With this John dropped his daggers, so they landed vertically upright in the ground. After dropping his daggers, he took out his one of his five regular throwing knives. John used this knive to cut across his palm. With this John took Lyavel's blood soaken palm and grasped it, returning the gesture Lyavel had shown. "I understand you can't answer some questions, but if you can answer some then I would be grateful!" John said


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Fili grumbled into his drink, his questions had gone unheard in the cacophony of voices and arguments. Orvar was the first to leave, the rest following soon after in dribs and drabs. He waited until the others had gone, his eyes never leaving the ring in his meaty fingers. With only firelight and the unknown strangers of the inn as companions, Fili slowly and deliberately placed the ring on his left index finger.

He was all of a sudden entirely aware of his surroundings. The mis-matched grain of the wood in both the chair and table at which he sat, the flaws of their fastenings, the crudity of the tankard within his grasp, and all the while the dull sensation of something not quite as it was. He could feel it throughout himself and it confused him for a moment before realisation dawned. It was a sense of stillness, the absence of all of the tiny involuntary movements his body naturally made. Gone, all of them. The subtle shifting of his weight, the slow swaying of his legs dangling from the man-sized seat, even the slight twitch in his right eyelid. He stood, lowering himself from the chair, each movement precise, his arms and legs exactly where he positioned them and remained there as he stood, perfectly still. With a pained look on his face, Fili brought his hands together and parted them, taking the ring from his finger.

Fili took a deep, shuddering breath and felt a shiver envelop his whole frame. He lifted the ring to his eye, giving it one quick inspection before placing it into a pouch on his work-belt. Quietly, and with little mind to those around him, Fili left the Headless Lion. The dwarf made his way back across town, to 'The Sleepy Hollow', where he had rented a room and where his initial search of the city had begun. In the stables, behind the inn, he slipped into a quiet corner and rummaged through a mound of hay, towards it's centre. He smiled as he withdrew the elongated canvas sack he had stored there, now warm with the weight of the hay that had rested on it, hiding it from view.

It was just as Orvar was in sight of the city gates that Fili caught up to the group. He had donned his armour and now made soft _shink_ sounds as he walked. His hammer and pistol were held loosely at his sides and across his back hung Skauduzkul, his 'Booming Death'. He held his gromril helmet under one arm as he approached, strapping it into place as he drew level with the warrior-priest. It was only then that he realised he was humming an old tune of his uncle's. With a sad smile, he sang the final verse in his gruff, accented baritone;

"The Road goes ever on and on
Out from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
Let others follow it who can!
Let them a journey new begin,
But I at last with weary feet
Will turn towards the lighted inn,
My evening-rest and sleep to meet."

He caught the look Orvar sent his way and commented; "Just like old times... and just like old times, it'll be a fair while before we see inn or welcome rest again, I'd wager." He shifted his pack with a resigned shrug of his shoulder. "Well, lets meet these 'trained soldiers' of yours, then."


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Everyone had started to leave, still in shock Takar hadnt really noticed anything else and wondered after them. Outside the team began to speak to orvar, he recovered himself and takar jogged up to hear the conversaition,
Fili the dwarf was sing an old tune;
"The Road goes ever on and on
Out from the door where it began.
Now far ahead the Road has gone,
Let others follow it who can!
Let them a journey new begin,
But I at last with weary feet
Will turn towards the lighted inn,
My evening-rest and sleep to meet."

Orvar looked him and the dwarf said; "Just like old times... and just like old times, it'll be a fair while before we see inn or welcome rest again, I'd wager." he shrugged "Well, lets meet these 'trained soldiers' of yours, then."

"Souds like a plan! Stan! well Fili i suppose but you know..." said Takar drifting off at the end. He began to wonder if their route would take them near Praag in Kislev...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar reached the city gates and looked breifly at the impressive iron gates that stood closed before him. He called out and a head popped up above him. After a breif exchange of orders and excuses the head dissapeared and the gates slowly swung open. Orvar smiled and quickly checked on his team. He heard the deep voice of Fili nearby and looked down to see the dwarf, in full battle gear, singing a strange song. Orvar looked curiously at the dwarf and the dwarf said.
"Just like old times... and just like old times, it'll be a fair while before we see inn or welcome rest again, I'd wager. Well, lets meet these 'trained soldiers' of yours, then."
Orvar smiled as he turned to check on the rest of the team. He saw that Kaspar stood awhile back but that was what he expected from the mysterious warrior. He also saw that Takar was jogging up to where him and Fili stood. Takar smiled as he heard the plan. "Sounds like a plan Stan. Well Fili i suppose but you know..." Orvar looked around and noticed that Jack, Tomas, John and Lyavel were still nowhere to be seen. But Tomas would no doubt be away for a while thanks to the misssion he had been set by Orvar. And, with the rings in their hands, could be anywhere and still be undetected. But Orvar knew he had to move on and see the warriors that waited outside the city to transport them to their destination in safty.

Orvar turned back and walked quickly outside the city. He smiled as he saw the group of armoured men that stood waiting for them across the plain in front of the city. He walked round until he reached the group, out of veiw of the main gates, but frowned as he realized how small the group was. He recognized the commander he had hired to lead the men, a scarred vetern of hundreds of wars, but he had expected at least a hundred other men. It could only be about thirty that stood before him. But as Orvar opened his mouth to speak the distinct buzz of an arrow being let loose forced him to react. Orvar ducked down and the arrow buzzed over his head. From all around the group the ground lifted to revealed well camouflaged soldiers, covered in dirt and dust. Orvar looked and saw that they were completly surrounded. He took a nother look at the thirty soldiers he had seen originally and saw that they were unarmed and their hands were tied behind gtheir backs. Orvar could not beleive his stupidity. But he had no time to scold himself. He raised his hammers and hoped the rest of the team would arrive before him, Fili, takr and Kaspar were cut down.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar watched as the gate opened and revealed a group of about 30 armoured men standing a good distance from the gates. something was wrong, he could feel it, he slipped on his ring, the same thing happened. when it subsided it revealed a large number of the same men they were approching, lying under camouflage! He was about to call out when someone let fly an arrow, he hit the ground, he hadn't had time for his armour yet. when he got up a second later, they were surrounded by roughly 70 men. he began to asess the situation with his ring-enhanced vision and put his right hand on his knife...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas was walking down the main street, away from Orvar's band. He had a mission. He turned back to look at the retreating group, only to see a company of soldiers surrounding the Warrior Priest, the dwarf and the engineer. He had a moment's deliberation, then turned back towards Orvar at a run, hoping against hope that he wasn't too late and praying that Orvar had a plan. 
Tomas sure as hell didn't...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I broke my bloody grip with John and allowed a smile to show on my face. The scar twisted my face horrifically as I did so.

I cared not. The scar was both as much a blessing as a curse. I was given a wide berth in every town. It suited me just fine. We walked the road in silence for a time, side by side. At long length and with great consideration John spoke. "Lyavel I expect you will want to know the questions I would like answered during the time you train me? I only have two for now, first question would be: That you know a lot about these rings, and I do not. Orvar only said a brief explanation about. What scares people about these? Second of all, I'm confused, I see you are slightly afraid of these rings, I've also seen some of the group look as though greed is consuming them, as though the rings are start to control them, yet I feel no different when I use the ring. Why is this?"

I thought about my answer for a time. “The rings of Lurvac are, as Orvar explained, incredibly powerful artefacts. But you are right in your suspicions; he did not speak of everything. These rings can corrupt the wearer but only if they take their power for granted. If one forgets that the power they have was granted by the rings and delights in their newfound abilities then they will fall. How soon depends on the individual in question. The rings are quite possibly the most dangerous things in creation. None know who actually created them but there are many theories. The theory of my family was that the rings were formed from the raw power of Chaos, coalesced into this form. If combined the rings form the Sceptre of King Hurska. This is far more than the weapon Orvar claimed it to be. Whoever or whatever made it imparted a sliver of themselves into it. In the rings alone it is not powerful enough but when the rings are combined so is the darkness within them. When combined so it corrupts the wielder swiftly and even the stoutest of heart fall victim to its power. It was named so for the last man to wield it and in his hands it caused untold bloodshed.”

John was silent as I answered his first question before saying “Interesting these rings, are intriguing, and I will not fall under the control of these rings, for if I fall, that would be one of the rings, stopping us from destroying them. If someone falls, then we must help them on the right track. If that is impossible, then we must take the ring and share the burden, to destroy them!"

“The hunger you saw on their faces is a hunger for the power the rings can give. Yet even so the rings themselves feel hunger or so it is said. Some say that the rings thirst for the souls of those who carry them. I do not believe this but I do know that if they are not destroyed as Orvar wishes or scattered to the eight winds and carried far from each other the world will know pain like never before.”

Then he paused as I answered his second question before responding once again "Interesting, I will therefore keep a keen eye on those I am suspicious of, I won't like it, if they failed the mission and the greed succumbs, them to turn against us. Thank you for this information!” I bowed my head in acknowledgement.
We continued through the town before I began my first lesson. “Embrace the shadows....Breathe the silence....Be ordinary, be invisible....Mark your target....Fade away.” John was a good learner, no doubt about it. Attentive and focused, he absorbed everything I taught him.

We came within sight of Orvar, Takar, Fili and Kaspar through the gate. I continued to speak. “There are five things that will give you away. The first is shape, you recognize these people because you know what they look like. If they crouched in the darkness it would be harder for you to pick them out. The second is shadow; if you’re hiding you have to be aware of where your shadow is falling. Another one is silhouette; if you’re standing against an open background like the sky then you will be much more visible than if the background is uneven.”

“The next is surface; if an object’s surface is different it will stand out. Anything that shines is the worst as it will show for miles is the sun or moon catches it. And spacing is important. Nothing in Nature is evenly spaced; remember that if you’re trying to melt into the background. Last thing: movement. You might be so well camouflaged no one can see you even if they’re looking at you but the moment you move your cover is blown.”

Then the men rose from the land to surround Orvar and the others. “The clever bastards,” I muttered as we broke into a run. I scaled the wall and gripped my bow. I drew the cord back. I kept on drawing it, pulling it all the way to my ear. The muscles in my back strained and I could not see down the arrow’s shaft to aim. It had taken years for me to learn how to shoot like this. I could not explain it. I drew the bow, released and the arrow was on target because he wanted it to be. It was instinctive.

I loosed and my first shot pierced mail, leather, muscle and guts to ram against the soldier’s spine. He fell silently but then a cry of outrage went through the men as they saw him die. John, nothing more than a flicker in the night lifted the dead man’s sword and began to cut his way to Orvar. I loosed four more arrows before I vaulted the palisade and landed in the dirt. I drew my blade and with the ring on my finger it slid free silently despite the violence of the motion.

Then I charged...


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

I broke my bloody grip with Lyavel and saw he allowed a smile to show on his face. The scar twisted his face horrifically as he did so.

I cared not. The scar was both as much a blessing as a curse, for an Elf like him. He was given a wide berth in every town, just like I used to till he came along. It suited us both just fine, it was where we felt comfortable, alone. We walked the road in silence for a time, side by side. At long length and with great consideration I spoke. "Lyavel I expect you will want to know the questions I would like answered during the time you train me? I only have two for now, first question would be: That you know a lot about these rings, and I do not. Orvar only said a brief explanation about. What scares people about these? Second of all, I'm confused, I see you are slightly afraid of these rings, I've also seen some of the group look as though greed is consuming them, as though the rings are start to control them, yet I feel no different when I use the ring. Why is this?"

Lyavel looked as if he thought about my quiestion for a time. “The rings of Lurvac are, as Orvar explained, incredibly powerful artefacts. But you are right in your suspicions; he did not speak of everything. These rings can corrupt the wearer but only if they take their power for granted. If one forgets that the power they have was granted by the rings and delights in their newfound abilities then they will fall. How soon depends on the individual in question. The rings are quite possibly the most dangerous things in creation. None know who actually created them but there are many theories. The theory of my family was that the rings were formed from the raw power of Chaos, coalesced into this form. If combined the rings form the Sceptre of King Hurska. This is far more than the weapon Orvar claimed it to be. Whoever or whatever made it imparted a sliver of themselves into it. In the rings alone it is not powerful enough but when the rings are combined so is the darkness within them. When combined so it corrupts the wielder swiftly and even the stoutest of heart fall victim to its power. It was named so for the last man to wield it and in his hands it caused untold bloodshed.” 

*Lyavel had wisdom, and intelligence. More so than the Druchii I grew up with.* I thought to myself

I was silent as I thought of the answer to my first question before I said “Interesting these rings, are intriguing, and I will not fall under the control of these rings, for if I fall, that would be one of the rings, stopping us from destroying them. If someone falls, then we must help them on the right track. If that is impossible, then we must take the ring and share the burden, to destroy them!"

“The hunger you saw on their faces is a hunger for the power the rings can give. Yet even so the rings themselves feel hunger or so it is said. Some say that the rings thirst for the souls of those who carry them. I do not believe this but I do know that if they are not destroyed as Orvar wishes or scattered to the eight winds and carried far from each other the world will know pain like never before.”

Then I paused as I considered his answer to my second question before I responded once again "Interesting, I will therefore keep a keen eye on those I am suspicious of, I won't like it, if they failed the mission and the greed succumbs, them to turn against us. Thank you for this information!” I bowed my head in acknowledgement.
We continued through the town before I began my first lesson. “Embrace the shadows....Breathe the silence....Be ordinary, be invisible....Mark your target....Fade away.” I am a quick learner, I listened to everything Lyavel said to me. I was attentive and focused, I absorbed everything he taught him.

As we came within sight of Orvar, Takar, Fili and Kaspar through the gate. Lyavel continued to speak. “There are five things that will give you away. The first is shape, you recognize these people because you know what they look like. If they crouched in the darkness it would be harder for you to pick them out. The second is shadow; if you’re hiding you have to be aware of where your shadow is falling. Another one is silhouette; if you’re standing against an open background like the sky then you will be much more visible than if the background is uneven.”

“The next is surface; if an object’s surface is different it will stand out. Anything that shines is the worst as it will show for miles is the sun or moon catches it. And spacing is important. Nothing in Nature is evenly spaced; remember that if you’re trying to melt into the background. Last thing: movement. You might be so well camouflaged no one can see you even if they’re looking at you but the moment you move your cover is blown.”

Lyavel was a good teacher, I grew to like him. It was nice to have a teacher to learn from and respect. Someone to work to become his equal.

As we got closer to Orvar, Fili, Takar and Kaspar, camouflaged soldiers appeared and attacked them. I heard Lyavel mutter "The clever bastards". We sprinted forward, Lyavel scaled the wall, firing arrows with precision. I carried on running for slipping on my ring. I reached for where my Druchii crafted daggers used to be, then I remembered, I left them behind as a sign of willingness to learn from Lyavel. Luckily I noticed one of the dead soldier, had dropped his sword. I threw two of my throwing knives, with deadly precision taking one person out, then I charged forward with the sword slashing down the assailants, fighting my way to Orvar. The assailants crying out wondering where I was.

Out of the corner of my eye, I saw Lyavel fire one more shot before leaping off of the gate wall, pulling out his sword, with his ring on his finger, we fought together. Helping eachother, as we fought towards Orvar.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Keeping his distance as always, Kaspar walked with Orvar through the gate. They walked a distance until the "elite" band had come into view. When he saw them, he immediately got tense and had his hand ready on his sword. A few more steps, and a arrow came flying by. Kaspar reacted on the spot and drew his kite shield/sword.

In a matter of seconds, Kaspar already started to charge at the concealed attackers. He decided to push the line where the two infiltrators were heading. In mid sprint, two arrows deflected off his shield and another had glanced off his shoulder. Closing the distance, Kaspar saw the attackers drop bow and try to get out close combat weapons. "TOO LATE" Kaspar said, before slamming into one attacker. With sword ready, he began to cut down attackers. Deflecting blows off his unbreakable shield, and parrying wild slashes with his sword. In the fray, Kaspar noticed a large man probably one of their leaders come towards him. The man was armored to the teeth with weapon, and wore steel plate. With his swordsman skills, Kaspar dodged the first attack, rolling to the side. On recovery, Kaspar exchanged blows with the officer and then disarmed him. With the man unarmed and venerable for a split second, Kaspar swung straight down. The sword crushed the armor of the officer, and slide down about a foot in his chest. The officer fell to his knees, and then was decapitated by Kaspar. The head rolled and blood fell everywhere. After a short breather, Kaspar noticed the attackers that were close to him flee in terror..........


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas saw the elf and the quiet lad attacking the group, then the Swordsman joining shortly afterwards. _Thank Sigmar._ he thought, glad Orvar had chosen such brave allies.
Tomas slowed to a walk as he approached the enemy force. Four men began to advance on him, spears and swords ready. Tomas calmly but quickly drew both his pistol and hand-crossbow, firing them simultaneously at the two soldiers bearing spears. They collapsed in heaps on the ground, but the others were already charging. Tomas sidestepped the first sword swing, punching aside the soldier, who staggered for a vital second. Tomas drew his sword and knife, just managing to block the next strike. 
He pushed his sword against his opponent's, locking the two blades, he slashed at the soldier's midrif with his dagger, sending him crashing to the ground. The warrior behind him had risen and struck out with his blade, catching Tomas in the back, who was pitched forwards by the blow, his leather armour protecting against most of the glancing hit. As the soldier advanced upon Tomas' prone form, Tomas struck out his leg, tripping the soldier and bringing him crashing to the ground. Tomas scrambled to his feet, kicking the soldier in the head, who was stunned by the blow. Tomas stooped to collect his hand-bow, loading it and firing directly into the eye socket of the fallen solder. 
He collected his sword and pistol, wielding the first and holstering the second. He loaded one more bolt into the crossbow as he strode towards his next foe, sword flashing in the lamplight...


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

jack was the last one out of the tavern, following behind the lot as he removed a pickle from his jar and prepared to take a bite of it to savor the moment of their departure... that was when an arrow sailed past their warrior priest, collided with his pickle, and pinned it to a lamp post. with his meal having to wait another time jack turned to look towards the place where the arrow had come from. eyes erupting in a burning blaze as he drew his whip and slammed the end of it down into the ground. "KILL THE HERETICS!" he'd roar out, his voice booming in the air like that of an erupting volcano. such was his hanger that the very ground beneath him began to smolder and spark to life with the arcane winds of fire. he'd start moving towards the attackers, rage building inside him as they rushed towards him until he literally erupted in a fit of rage, anger, and burning fury the likes of which only a practitioner of the bright college could.

the first man came at him with a simple axe, to his right and left were men armed with swords and shields, but they made one clear mistake, their shields were made of wood and they still had the foliage on them that had hidden their forms from before. jack made like his name and he lit up the night with his fire like a massive lantern. bringing his whip around he'd snatch the weapon from the incoming attacker and slam the palm of his hand into the man's face as fire engulfed his arm. the man screamed in pain right before he literally burst apart in flame, fire, and gore. burned alive from the inside out by arcane fires. swinging his whip in a wide arch around to give it momentum he'd bring it down on the ground as he let the weighted head smack into the earth, fissures of fire zipped along and outwards from it, skittering along towards the two men with swords and shields before bursting upwards in small pillars of fire that engulfed the shields. the wooden armor quickly caught fire which in turn, caught the men's arms on fire. jack left the men to die as they were burned alive by their own clothing, flesh, and armor. they tried to roll around on the ground to extinguish the flame but the arcane fire would not be put out so easily. 

turning his head he'd see the others in the group stuck in, rushing towards the witch hunter's aid jack hurled a ball of fire that sailed through the air before smacking into the gut of one of his foes. "Brothers! let us move this fight from the city, i'd hate to cost these people their homes!"


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar had time to take one last look around before his enemies fell on him. He saw Kaspar cutting his way through the men to his right. He saw Takar smiling wildly, his hand on his knife as he waited. And then, if he looked past the main group of enemies he smiled as he saw the other members of the group rushing to aid him. The deadly arrows and flickers of light as men were cut down told him that John and Lyavel had arrived. A pistol shot drew his attention to where Tomas was fighting towards Orvar, sword swinging. And when a fireball erupted to Orvars left and a man fell screaming to the ground Orvar knew that Jack had arrived.

Orvar readied his hammers and called orders to his men.
"Takar, i need you to cut free the prisionors so that they may aid us. Everyone else, fight for all you are worth!"
With the words still on his lips Orvar fell on the approaching men with a vengeance. His hammers were blurs as he brought them crashing down. Romulus connected to the side of a man's head and the explosion of blood and bone told Orvar theat he would not be getting up. Remes cut a terrible arc through a mans shoulder. The almighty crack, the unatural angle and the screams of pain made it obvios he would fight no more. But Orvar was not done, he cut a bloody path through th enemy, towards the edge of the city. Screaming bodies and disfigured faces littered his wake as he fought with the skill of a warrior-preist.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

As soon as Kaspar recovered from the decapitation, he heard Orvar's voice.
"Takar, I need you to cut free the prisoners so that they may aid us. Everyone else, fight for all you are worth!" Orvar said. Like any loyal soldier, Kaspar started to head towards Orvar to rally with him. In mid sprint though, Kaspar came to meet some attackers who had mustered the courage to fight him. The odds were against him, but Kaspar wouldn't let it stop him. Kaspar charged, shield ready, at the ragged warband. They did likewise and brought up their swords and bucklers, but in a split second a shot went off. The shot collided with Kaspar's shield, and with the might of the ring fell harmlessly to the ground. The shot did stop him for a second, and his attackers saw the opportunity. They continued their charge and stab for Kaspar, nicking his plate. Kaspar then smashed his shield into one of them, and with a burst of blood sent him flying to the group. While in the offense, Kaspar pushed forward cutting the other three men down with ease. After stopping for a moment, he looked forward...... six more were already running towards him. With only a moment to think, Kaspar called out for aid. "Jack..........BURN THESE HERETICS",he continued "NEXT TIME WE STOP A JAR OF PICKLED BEATS IS ON ME"


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar darted forwards to free the prisinors, "I'll have you out in a jiffy lads!" he shouted. most of the heretics were tied up with the others, but 6 appered between takar and the loyal soldiers. His ring worked its magic, he fired 'Eilidh' taking out a tall dark man. Now his engineering prowess was put to the test, he had recently modifyied 'Eilidh' to use his new M.A.G (Multiple Amunition Gadget), it allowed hiom to fire 8 rounds before re-loading, hopefully! He pulled the trigger a second time aming at another traitor, and prayed! BLAM! it worked, the man looked faintly suprised and fell forwards. a third man with a crossbow raised it to fire as Takar brought up his beloved rifles butt to hit the mans 'bow away, he thrust with the gun smacking the man in the face. there was a spurt of blood and the crossbow-er toppled like a tree. Takr swung 'Eilidh back over his shoulder, drew his knife and stabbed a musketer, he withdrew his knife and spun round 180 degrees, opening the throat of the fifth man. The final soilder, holding a sword and shield charged towards takar, takar threw his knife, hitting the man in the thigh, he stumbled and fell. Lernov stood over him, put 'Eilidh' to his shoulder, and put a bullet through the swordsmans head. "That was Bloody amazing!" said the apparant leader of the prisinors, "I aim to please!" said Takar, and cut them free...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas stared at the Engineer as he brought down man after man without reloading. _I need to get him to make mine do that_ he thought before ducking under the swing of an angry looking soldier. As the man surged past him, carried by his own momentum, Tomas flicked round and skewered the man's spine with the sharp tip of his sword. 
Tomas then moved towards another man, his sword raised. The solider put his pike up, ready to block the incoming attack. Tomas, instead of striking with his sword, used it to bat the pike aside before leveling his crossbow to the man's throat, the shot went right through, neatly missing the spine and striking another soldier in the thigh, who collapsed. Tomas cut the unfortunate man's throat with his sword. 
He looked up to see soldier with an axe behind the engineer, ready to swing. He never got the chance. Tomas hurled the knife at him, which embedded itself firmly in the man's midriff. The soldier howled in pain, dropping the axe which was quickly taken up by an untied prisoner. The prisoner quickly beheaded the screaming man and went off in search of a fight.
Tomas ran over to the engineer, who was cutting the prisoners free. He reloaded his pistol before sending the newly placed round flying back out into a soldiers eye
"I don't think we've be properly introduced." He said pleasantly to the engineer. "Name's Tomas. What's yours?"


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"I don't think we've be properly introduced." said a voice "Name's Tomas. What's yours?"
"Takar, Takar Lernov, Spuskaĭtesʹ! Yatsha!"

OOC; that was kislevite for Get down! then an untranslatable warcry.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

jack was a sap, he'd do almost anything for a jar of pickled well, pickled stuffs. beasts, pickles, radishes, corn, apples, the list went on. but the prospect for getting a jar of pickles for simply burning a few enemies to cinders? oh it was just simply too good to pass up. 

rushing towards Kaspar jack let his chain be limp, dancing along the ground as he darted towards the group of six warriors. just as jack came within range he leapt into the air with an explosive burst of fire and flames pressing him higher as a pillar of flame erupted beneath his feet sending him sailing into the sky. twisting, turning, and moving to try to at least stick his landing jack came down with a fire and fury, literally. he smashed into the ground like a comet with the "head" of his whip smacking down into the poor sod who was at the front of the group. the sudden explosive landing caused the men to stammer in their run, the stammer was enough for jack to rear back and then unleash a scorching shouting war cry like the deafening chorus of yells of a band of vikings but with the pitch and control of a opera singer. the war cry held with it a spiraling torrent of fire, flames, and jack's burning rage made manifest as he unleashed a flame thrower from his maw. the flames washed over the men who once struck by the flames scattered, flailing out as if to pat down the flames that had engulfed them.

another man rushed up towards jack as he had landed armed with a spear to take out the wizard at a "safe range" so to speak. jack cut off the gush of fire and tried to hurl a fireball at the trooper. but as jack turned and lashed out with his arm to hurl the ball of flames, the man thrust with his spear to strike at jack. next thing anyone would see is a ball of fire engulfing jack as his spell seemed to backfire. the explosive blast shredded the man's spear in his hands. while jack fell to a knee as smoke bellowed off of him, erupting into a coughing fit


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John was killing paying very little attention, to what was going on around him. Until a huge fiery geiser erupted with Jack ontop of it. He came down with a huge eruption. That's when John saw a man with fear in his eye's strike at Jack and connect, making Jack's fireball backfire. With his ring on John leapt through with no one noticing, he took out his throwing knife. John put the sword he picked up, through the mans back lifting him up, so he was horizontal. The man cried out with terror. Finally John brought his throwing knife down and into the mans throat, killing him swiftly, but painfully. With that John took off his ring, so he appeared so all could see. He walked over to the man he had only recently had an argument, put one arm round his waist and helped lift him up. "Look we may not like eachother, but you will not win this battle on one knee, no matter how good at magic you are. I'll help you up, and cut down any that get to close, whilst you do your magic thing!" John said, as a man charged him, after seeing him pop out of thin air, only to have John cut his throat.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas heard the foreign words from Takar, but couldn't decipher them. The meaning of the words, however, became apparent when the spear smashed into the side of his head. He collapsed and blearily saw the spearman pointing his weapon to Tomas' throat. Tomas grabbed his crossbow, firing it into the man's ankle. The man screamed and fell and was shortly dispatched by Tomas' sword strike. 
Blearily, he looked around at the bitter combat, two freed prisoners were back to back, fighting viciously. Tomas saw the wizard burning his way through several soldiers before falling to one knee. The strange infiltrator boy was speaking to the wizard, whilst skillfully dispatching the enemy with a sword. Tomas was surprised by the skill exhibited by Orvar's team, they were functioning almost seamlessly.
Tomas had to hand it to Orvar, he'd brought together a damned good team...


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

Kaspar had just collected himself from a brief moment of daze. One second he saw a pillar of flame, and next a explosion of brightness. After recovering, he saw the wizard on the ground coughing up a lung. Quickly, Kaspar sprinted to his ally that had actually came through for him. Coming up to Jack, Kaspar nearly ran into one of the rouges. It seemed that Jack was already being helped, so not to be idle Kaspar assisted in cutting down any who came near the wizard. Kaspar even spoke for once, saying "Jack, you sir are one brilliant sorcerer".


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"sorry my friend!" said Takar now in a thick Kieslev accent "I have habit of switching languages, having grown up with those who were speaking both it's habit hard to break!" [hogglord, feel free to put a reply here] Takar spun round and fired the remaining three shots in his rifle into the heads of three charging soldiers. Turning back he said in a more focused Norscish accent; "I'll get on top of that boulder over there and give you cover if you take out the ones that get close! But it's your choice friend!"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

"sorry my friend! I have habit of switching languages, having grown up with those who were speaking both it's habit hard to break!" 
Takar put three more shots into the heads of three charging soldiers. 

"Not a problem." Replied Tomas. "It's my own bloody fault for not noticing."

"I'll get on top of that boulder over there and give you cover if you take out the ones that get close! But it's your choice friend!" Said Takar, turning towards him and using a Norscish accent.

"It would be my pleasure." Tomas replied to Takar, a faint grin playing on his lips. He spun, kicking an approaching swordsman hard in the groin. The soldier doubled up, groaning in pain, until Tomas struck him hard on the back of the head, rendering him unconscious. 

An arrow flew past him, skimming his leg my millimeters. Tomas saw the crossbowman responsible and emptied a bullet into his head, before turning and striking a spearman in the throat with a crossbow bolt. He went to his ammunition pouch, but found only the rough feel of severed rope. Damn! The arrow must have sliced through his pouches string. He had no time to search for it now. 

Tossing his pistol aside, he sheathed his crossbow, though there were still some bolts in his quiver. _no point in wasting bolts_, He thought. He picked a fallen warrior's sword and ran forwards, slashing through the throats of two halberdiers. Standing next to the boulder Takar had mentioned, he threw the newly-acquired sword into the stomach of an approaching soldier, who collapsed and was dispatched by a freed prisoner, who nodded to Tomas, grinning appreciatively.

Tomas, comfortable that there were no immediate threats, gestured elaborately to the rock, looking at Takar. 

"The floor is yours, my friend." He said smiling widely for the first time in weeks.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

“And mine,” I hissed as I leapt forward. My sword intercepted an arrow’s flight, knocking it sideways and into the throat of another foe. “Traitor,” I said as I buried my sword into a soldier’s neck. I ducked beneath a wild lunge, letting go of my sword’s hilt as I did so and slammed a kick into a human’s ribs. I felt bones break.

The man screamed and I jabbed at his throat. The strike crushed his windpipe and he crumpled. I was already moving. I fought with a fluid economy of motion.

A sword slash, swayed aside from at the last moment to let its force waste itself in the flesh of another. A scream of hate turned into a scream of pain as bones broke. A whimper cut short by a tearing sound as eyes were ripped free of their sockets, pulling gore and brain after them. A skilled swordsman, a veteran of countless battles ran to challenge the demon that tore through his friends ranks. A lunge, batted aside by a palm before a hand jabbed into the solar plexus. A move then followed by a reversal of a counter that left a sword in the man’s head.

A sergeant, eyes filled with fear that he conquered lashed out with a greatsword. A backwards step let the blade pass harmlessly by before a kick snapped the man’s head back and he toppled backwards like a tree. A hand spring and a reach left a sword in a hand. A low kick shattered a shin bone. A figure slid past the falling man and lunged a sword into another soldier’s throat before reversing the grip on the sword and stabbing it backwards through the fallen man’s skull before he even hit the ground.

I was already moving on, killing more.

It wasn’t fighting, or killing, or butchering. It was a dance. I didn’t decapitate a man unless I needed to change the direction of his falling body. It was faster to clip a single artery. Faster to cut a hamstring. Faster to cut across the face to take both eyes. I laughed and darted to John’s side and we fought back to back against the foe...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar's team had performed beyond even Orvar's himself expectations. As he watched his team cut down the traitorous soldiers with ease. And now the traitors realized suddenly that their advantage in numbers had suddenly been lost. They turned and began to flee. Even as Orvar watched they ran towards the nearby forest. Before long only a small handful of stragglers remained. Orvar quickly dispatched two of these stragglers with his hammers. He then stopped for there were no enemies nearby. He looked around and saw the rest of his team along with the still loyal freed prisoners weresetting to work on the remaining traitor soldiers. Before long there would be none left. 

Orvar turned and made his way quickly towards the large boulder where Takar and Tomas stood. The majority of the freed prisoners also wait around the rock. orvar called out to his team and the prisoners.
"To me. To the rock"
When Orvar reached the rock he found himself face with the man Orvar had chosen to lead their bodygaurds, General Alexander Romera. Orvar stormed up to the man and gripped him by the collar. He roared into the mans face, he needed answers.
"What happened here? Why did the soldiers attack? What did you say?.
The man shook but pulled himself together and met the gaze of Orvar.
"They were listning in my Lord. They overhead me explaining the rings to my most trusted soldiers. When they understood the power of the rings and attacked. The loyal soldiers were few and they were many, we stood little chance. They overcam us and tied us up, using us as bait. They then hid and planned to ambush you. Thank god they underestimated you and your team"
"So it was your foolishness that endangered my team. How many remain?"
"At most twenty"
"Well then our plan has not changed. We must travel onwards"
"Yes my Lord"
With that Orvar turned away from the man and set out across the plains.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

OOC;this is from before the update. 
"the floor is yours, my friend" said thomas with a smile, Takar climbed the large boulder, releasing the empty MAG from his rifle as he did so. Atop the rock he pulled back the bolt and put in another MAG, this one with a with a purple bottom, it contained bullets with his special powder. He got down on one knee and began: there were two heretics fighting back to back, he aimed at the nearer one's head and pulled the trigger. The double strength purple powder went of with a haze of lilac smoke and drove the pointed bullet through the first mans cranium and the next's spine. He aimed again and again, 7 people down (including the first duo) one bullet left before a reload. Orvar was fighting three disloyal soldiers as a huge man with a double headed axe came up behind the mighty warrior priest. Takar aimed and fired, there was an explosion of blood as the round pierced the mans neck. He looked faintly surprised as he keeled over. 

Takar reloaded again (more special ammo) and saw the remaining disloyal fleeing into the nearby forest. Takar raised Eilidh and took aim at the heretical leader, he waited till the man was at the forests edge and fired. It was further than any other rifle could hit accurately. "Well done" he whispered to his rifle and slung her back over his shoulder as Orvar rallied the team by the rock Takar was sitting on.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

With a sigh of relief, Kaspar collected himself. He gazed around and saw his fellow companions. While in the distance he could see the attackers fleeing. Then Orvar spoke, "To me. To the rock" he said. Without hesitation, Kaspar briefly jogged to the rally position. 
Once there, Orvar confronted the leader of our bodyguard unit. Soon, the needed information was found and we moved on. With only a brief moment of respite, Kaspar cleaned his blade and took a swig of a flask. With a taste of strong liquor, our adventure was to continue on its path.


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John, after helping Jack the wizard and then fighting back to back with Lyavel. Never had he seen such grace in a fight, yet he saw it by watching Lyavel. John dispatched one guy noticing them flee, he heard Orvar shout. "To me. To the rock!" John responded quickly, and leapt over to Orvar, finishing off any traitor's that were left along the way. He saw Orvar confront, what must have been the leader of the bodyguards. "What happened here? Why did the soldiers attack? What did you say?.
The man shook but pulled himself together and met the gaze of Orvar.
"They were listning in my Lord. They overhead me explaining the rings to my most trusted soldiers. When they understood the power of the rings and attacked. The loyal soldiers were few and they were many, we stood little chance. They overcam us and tied us up, using us as bait. They then hid and planned to ambush you. Thank god they underestimated you and your team" 
"So it was your foolishness that endangered my team. How many remain?"
"At most twenty"
"Well then our plan has not changed. We must travel onwards"
"Yes my Lord"
With that Orvar turned away from the man and set out across the plains." 

John heard all this, and his anger grew to much to contain! As Orvar turned, John punched the man straight in the face and landed on top, pinning him to the ground. "YOU FOOL!!!" He punched the man one more time, making his nose bleed, and got up. His venemous glare, stopping the other 'Loyal Guards' from even approaching him. John turned to Orvar. "You lied, you lied to us! You said that these 'band of highly trained soldiers' must not know about the rings! Yet their leader knew, who in turn told 'his most trusted' men, only to be eavesdropped by the ones we just killed. How dare you tell us not to tell them, when the idiot over here told them, after YOU, of all people told him. Explain yourself, we deserve it after you lied!!" John spoke with a venemous tone, most would flinch at, although he didn't expect the warrior priest to, nor Lyavel, if he spoke to him this way. The other's would have!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas sheathed his sword as Orvar called "To me. To the rock!"
A soldier, Tomas had overheard a soldier calling him General Romero, was grabbed by Orvar. 

"What happened here? Why did the soldiers attack? What did you say?.
The man shook but pulled himself together and met the gaze of Orvar. _Quite impressive_ Thought Tomas. _Few men would be able to withstand a look like that._
The soldier stammered a reply
"They were listning in my Lord. They overhead me explaining the rings to my most trusted soldiers. When they understood the power of the rings and attacked. The loyal soldiers were few and they were many, we stood little chance. They overcam us and tied us up, using us as bait. They then hid and planned to ambush you. Thank god they underestimated you and your team" 
"So it was your foolishness that endangered my team. How many remain?"
"At most twenty"
"Well then our plan has not changed. We must travel onwards"
"Yes my Lord"

Suddnely the young boy, Tomas had heard Orvar call him John, leapt towards the guard, beating him and pinning him to the ground. John berated him and struck him. Tomas went over to him, putting his hand on the boy's shoulder.
"Come on, lad." He said, soothingly. "He won't be able to explain anything if you knock him out." With these last words he looked at the general with a mix of anger and pity. He pulled gently on John's shoulder, hoping that the boy would calm down enough to not attack him. The lad pushed past him shouting at Orvar. Tomas felt a sudden flash of anger, but calmed himself. Orvar trusted the boy and anyway Tom had seen the boy fight and he wasn't how well he could do against him.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar was cleaning his knife when John the Druchii lad screamed "YOU FOOL!!!" and lept at the guard Sargent, puching and kicking knocking the unprepared warrior to the ground, Thomas tossed him away and John began ranting at Orvar about morals. Takar tapped Thomas on the shoulder and said; "When stuff like this happened at home I used to go build something!"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas looked at the Engineer, a sad, faraway look in his eyes.
"Home." He said distantly, as if trying to get a hold on a distant memory. "I don't remember what home is, let alone what I did there." 

He looked directly at Takar. "Last time I felt like I was at home, I was just a boy, my family came back from the dead and attacked me. I was forced to kill my own family." His eyes were bright and he looked off into the distance, a million miles away. Then he made a small smile. 

"I remember that day so clearly, the moment when the warrior priest saved me..." He trailed off, he seemed to snap into where he was. 
He looked at Takar again his ring-enhanced eyes looking straight into the Engineer's. The sadness replaced by a burning intensity.
"I don't know what home is anymore, I envy you for that, but that's what I fight for. I don't want any man, woman or child, anywhere to lose the meaning of home, be it a place or people. I fight so that no one else has to be like me."
He took a swig from his flask, the strong alcohol tearing away the old thoughts. He looked at Takar's rifle and asked.
"How did you do make that thing work? It's amazing."


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Continuing his steady gait outside the town's walls, Fili idly worried at the cuffs of his sleeves, a bad habit that nevertheless kept his hands busy and from fidgeting with anything else. It wasn't even yards from the gates that Orvar's men came into view. He swept a gaze over them, but his appraisal was far from professional. Give him a gem or a knife or a rune and Fili was a quick and critical study, but soldiers? He could tell, even from a distance, that they were lightly armed and armoured, better for long distances and quick movement when necessary, but beyond that...

It was during his inspection that something struck him, or nearly did, for which he was immensely thankful as that something happened to be an arrow. That seemed to be a signal of some sort because at that precise moment all hell broke loose. Camouflaged men leapt up from the ground. The surrounding plains came alive with swords, their owners moving quickly to surround the group and cut them off from aid.

"Balls..." Fili cursed as he dropped, instinctively, to the ground. He rolled to the left, hands going to his pistol and hammer. Drawing both weapons with practiced speed, he rested the pistol across the broad head of the hammer and sighted down the barrel. The runes along the side flared slightly and he could feel the slight adjustments they made to his aim. Pulling the trigger, he saw a brief snapshot of a camouflaged man spraying fresh blood onto one on his comrades before a cloud of smoke obscured his view. Fili rolled once more, backwards and onto his feet. 

The slight dizzying sensation he got from his roll was further offset as he dodged a charging bull of a man. A swing from his hammer to the back of the knee downed the man, the heavy, armoured boot to his foe's windpipe cut off the pained roar and crushed part of the man's spine. Fili had little time to rest, however as the next foe approached swiftly from his left. Holstering his pistol, Fili brought his hammer to bear with his left hand whilst his right began rifling through his pouches. In next to no time his enemy was upon him and Fili was forced to sidestep several strong swings of the man's axe. Fighting back, trying to regain some of the momentum of the battle, proved ineffectual due to his opponent's skill and Fili was forced back further and further on the defensive. 

Desperation began to take ahold, Fili was never much of a close-in-fighter, he could hold his own against standard run of the mill highwaymen but not for long against professionals soldiers. He was a craftsman, damn it! Tired of losing ground to the axe-weilding man, Fili went for a last ditch, all-or-nothing ploy. It had worked before. Swinging his hammer in a wide arc, Fili felt the man easily parry the obvious blow, leaving himself open for the dwarf's true attack.

Failin, Fili's father, had once imparted words of wisdom to his son in the event he should ever find himself in a fight; _"The trick to winning any fight is this; simply position your body so as to counterbalance the net mass of your opponent and by a subtle shift of your fulcrum, reduce his overall angular momentum. If this fails, kick him in the conkers."_

Lacking the ability to kick so high, Fili was more than capable, instead to deliver a helmet-full helping of pain to his attacker's groin. As the man groaned and bowed involuntarily, Fili met his descending jaw with an uppercut from his hammer. 

Finding himself at last in a lull of the battle raging around him, Fili could finally devote his attention to the search of his pockets and belt-pouches. Grinning as his questing hands closed around their target, he withdrew a small wooden bangle from it's hiding place and slipped it on his arm, holding it out in front of him. Making sure that the engraved, upside-down, double Vs were not facing any of his allies, Fili poured forth a portion of his will and energy into activating the rune. A concussion of displaced air and earth erupted from the centre of a group of soldiers, scattering four of them like dolls and knocking over another eight. There was a brief feeling of intense heat on Fili's arm and the bangle disintegrated into ash, the temporary rune destroying itself and the object it was inscribed upon in a backlash of unstable energy. Hopefully the combination of chain mail and leather layers in between Fili and the bracelet had protected him from the worst of the heat, but he'd have to check later to be sure.

The fighting was beginning to die down. Between them, Orvar's band had rather successfully beaten back their ambushers with minimal fuss. That and the fiery explosions that seemed to be emanating from around the group combined to leave the survivors on the verge of routing. The freeing of the prisoners evening up the numbers seemed to be the final straw and the vast majority of the remaining ambushers began to flee. Soon their enemies had reached the tree-line and the rag-tag band of warriors began to reassemble, centring in on Orvar and the apparent leader of the prisoners. Fili remained off to one side. He knew Orvar would handle whatever came up, and he had something he had to make sure of. Reaching over his shoulder, Fili withdrew his favourite creation from its place of rest.

The long-rifle, Skauduzkul, was a familiar weight in his arms. Lowering its kick-stand, Fili settled himself into his long-practiced aiming stance and peered through the sights. Clear crystals etched with runes of far-sight magnified his vision and allowed him to scan the ranks of fleeing men in the cover of the sparse forest. They had begun to slow down, several looking back over their shoulders for any signs of pursuit. This wasn't good, if they stopped this close they might be tempted to make further attempts at ambushes. Sighting one to the rear of the group, Fili let off a shot. The man fell, a lump of iron in his brain-pan. The rest resumed their hurried retreat.

Sighing quietly to himself as the tension of the battle finally receded from him, Fili began reloading both his guns and making his way back towards the group, just as he arrived an argument seemed to be settling down. A small nod to Orvar let the warrior priest know-all that was needed. He turned his attention instead to two of the group discussing a curious addition to one of their weapons. He recognised one as the man on fire back at the inn. 'If nothing else it should prove to be entertaining with him involved.' Fili thought idly.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

"Home." said Thomas with a far off look in his eyes. "I don't remember what home is, let alone what I did there." He drifted off at the end of the sentence... He looked straight into Takars eyes, his eyes bright and sad
"Last time I felt like I was at home, I was just a boy, my family came back from the dead and attacked me. I was forced to kill my own family."
"Oh..." said Takar imediatly wishing he hadn't spoken about home,

"I remember that day so clearly, the moment when the warrior priest saved me..." He trailed off again, his eyes searching the sky behind Takar for some far of peace. 

He suddenly came back to reality and spoke with an almost scary intensity; "I don't know what home is anymore, I envy you for that, but that's what I fight for. I don't want any man, woman or child, anywhere to lose the meaning of home, be it a place or people. I fight so that no one else has to be like me."He took a swig from his flask, which seemed to bring him into a more controled state. 

Thomas looked at Eilidh, which Takar was now cleaning,"How did you do make that thing work? It's amazing!"
"Ha ha ha!" Takar laughed nervously, glad for the change of subject as he saw the dwarf walking over to them. He recovered himself and said; "For a swig of what you have in that bottle, and I'll tell you everything!"


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas hesitated for a brief second. Then his face split into a grin. He handed over the flask. 
"Here." He chuckled. "Watch out though, it's strong stuff, got a kick like a pissed off horse." 
Holding the flask out to Takar, he said.
"A deal's a deal, what have you done to make that work?"
Then he saw that Orvar was leaving and straightened himself. "Best tell me on the move, looks like we're heading out."


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

“YOU FOOL!” John roared and leapt atop the guard commander. I watched in stunned surprise as my student battered the man with a constant barrage of blows and a non-stop tirade of insults. I started forward, moving to pull him off but Tomas was faster and grasped John’s arm. The youth almost lashed out at him but instead stepped towards Orvar, continuing his berserk shouting "You lied, you lied to us! You said that these 'band of highly trained soldiers' must not know about the rings! Yet their leader knew, who in turn told 'his most trusted' men, only to be eavesdropped by the ones we just killed. How dare you tell us not to tell them, when the idiot over here told them, after YOU, of all people told him. Explain yourself, we deserve it after you lied!!"

Orvar stepped towards John, his face a mask of righteous rage. The warrior priest may well have saved my life but John was right, his own arrogance and overconfidence had almost doomed us to failure.

I stepped up beside my pupil to gaze at Orvar. My voice was quiet and calm after John’s raging shouts. “Orvar, I owe you my life and I am sworn to destroy these rings but I cannot deny the evidence of my own eyes. You were overconfident, foolish. You preached to us of keeping this mission secret, claimed no one else knew of our quest yet no before us we see the evidence that you lied.” I paused. 

Standing before him my eyes grew flinty and my voice hardened. “You self righteous fool. You risked our lives and the rings falling into the hands of the corrupt. In a single stroke of foolishness you have cost us more than half our allies. It was not his foolishness that endangered us, it was yours. Trust or no, brothers or no you told this man.” Orvar looked shocked as I said those last words. “Oh yes,” I laughed. “I know of him...”


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

striding up to the group after the battle had ended, jack just shook his head "we can contenue bickering about all of this or we can contenue on with our objective. last time i checked the rings still in existance was a bad thing. so then, who's up for a hike of insumountable parrel, danger, adventure, and oh yes, none of us get the girl in this grand tale. maybe a mug of mead but no girl sharing the bed in a night of pashion" the wizard would ask, looking to the group "so he told em, so we got ambushed, so some half wit snagged my pickle with an arrow. they're dead, we're not, i'd say that means we win, and oh yes the rings still need to go smashy smashy in the forge. so then, lets give it another five minutes for mindless bickering about who's fault it is, and then lets go do what we came here to do eh lads?" the mage seemed rather nonchelaunt about the whole thing. so they got attacked, so they killed half their escort, they still had to go and destroy the rings, that didn't change.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Orvar watched as Tom and Lyavel shouted at him, demanding answers. As the two angry infiltrators stood before him the wizard, Jack, came other and spoke to the group. "we can contenue bickering about all of this or we can contenue on with our objective. last time i checked the rings still in existance was a bad thing. so then, who's up for a hike of insumountable parrel, danger, adventure, and oh yes, none of us get the girl in this grand tale. maybe a mug of mead but no girl sharing the bed in a night of pashion. so he told em, so we got ambushed, so some half wit snagged my pickle with an arrow. they're dead, we're not, i'd say that means we win, and oh yes the rings still need to go smashy smashy in the forge. so then, lets give it another five minutes for mindless bickering about who's fault it is, and then lets go do what we came here to do eh lads?" 

Orvar nodded at the wisdom in Jack's words.
"I agree with you Jack, but it will not take five more minutes, only this. The man that you accused that i told was instead told by the same man that told me. He is one of the greatest generals the Empire has at it's disposal. For that reason i trust that he was right to trust his officers and to tell them about the rings and their power. But the ambush has done nothing but allow us to fight as a team and for us to have only the most loyal soldiers in our bodygaurd, nothing more. Now we must leave for time is short. We must be on the river by nightfall if we are to reach our destination on time. Now let's go"

With that Orvar turned and set off for a second time.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Tomas watched as the Bright wizard - Jack, adressed the group. To be honest Tomas agreed with him, well hopefully except for the girl, but the wizard was probably right about that too. Damned shame. He didn't understand the bickering of the two infiltrators really. 
He said, to no one in particular. 
"This is better in some ways. They would have found out somewhere along the line anyway, at least now we know who we can trust. I mean, would anyone rather have them dead over there?" he pointed at the motionless bodies. "Or alive, ready to knife us in our sleep when they did find out?"

Using his new power of sight he looked over the landscape, searching for any dangerous looking individuals. Nothing stirred, except for a small rabbit, which scurried through the undergrowth a few hundred meters away. He sighed heavily. He'd had some violent experiences on boats, but judging from the landscape, this one wasn't going to be any fun at all. 
He turned to Takar and the Dwarf, who had just arrived. He hoped that Takar hadn't drunk all of his Whisky. "Come on." He said, "Let's get going."


----------



## Spiltpaw the Deceiver (Apr 19, 2012)

John, looked down and shook his head. "You could have still told us, that they knew!" John said, then turned to the massacred battlefield and leaped around grabbing the 3 throwing knives, he actually threw! "Hope there's a blacksmith in the next town we get too. Preferably Elven or Dwarven, need to get some new daggers, because I am not using this dead guys sword all the time, plus I find a bit too heavy and slightly off-balance... Like most human blacksmiths make them!" John said loud enough for Orvar and the rest to hear, except for the last part with he said quietly enough that only he was able to hear it and maybe Lyavel with his Elven hearing!

Once John had collected his throwing knives and cleaned them up. He put them in his bandolier. With that John came back, quickly glared at the General and then followed Orvar!


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar took the flask and sniffed it, he blinked a few times, slightly off balance and took a swig. Fire erupted in his belly, it tasted wonderful! But it was strong, he slid forwards legs first off the rock, mostly against his will and caught himself as he landed.

"Strong stuff!" he said to Thomas

"A deal's a deal, what have you done to make that work?" Then he saw that Orvar was leaving. "Best tell me on the move, looks like we're heading out."

Jack the mage said something about having some pleasure with a woman on this trip, and how it probably wouldnt happen, so Takar said loudly to jack "Well if we spend a night in Praag, you wont be seeing me that night! I have a girl back in my home village just about 15 miles out of Praag" He turned back to thomas;
"Okay, Okay! this going to be complicated but bare with me!" said Takar walking next to Thomas.

OOC; will follow up with actual description very soon!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I turned my back on Orvar, disgusted by his words. The fool dare preach to us of our mission being foremost and we must never tell anyone and yet here he was calmly discussing it with other people in ear shot and who knows what listening in. This land was too obscured to know whether anyone was watching. I kept my right hand on my sword hilt as my eyes scanned the area. Although I did chuckle darkly at the memory of Jack speaking of no women. No doubt I would have 50 of them all over me the moment I stepped through the gates of Praag. I was an Elf and human women were more attracted to my kind than to their own. And so fickle. Honestly I had, several times, had a married woman throw herself on me. Scar or no scar there was something about me, or maybe just my kind that had women swoon at our feet after nothing more than a smile.

It was repulsive. I would remain faithful to Yara, whatever she was doing back on Ulthuan currently. The more bold ones got nothing more than a knock out blow

"You could have still told us, that they knew!" John said, then turned to the massacred battlefield and leaped around grabbing the 3 throwing knives he had thrown in the melee. "Hope there's a blacksmith in the next town we get too. Preferably Elven or Dwarven, need to get some new daggers, because I am not using this dead guy’s sword all the time, plus I find a bit too heavy and slightly off-balance... Like most human blacksmiths make them."

The first part he said for all to hear, the last almost too quiet for even my own Elven hearing to catch despite standing less than a metre away from him.

I walked to him, standing close enough for him to hear my own quiet words. “Indeed you are right John, but I will never sanction the use of Druchii made weapons. For the time being use this.” I held out my own dagger. It was a fine blade, Elven crafted and tapering to a needle sharp point…


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Very Quick

Orvar set off at a very quick pace. Eager to reach the city before nightfall. As it was Orvar reached the city gates as the sun reached the horizon and, after waving up to the gaurds, was allowed in, along with the rest of his team. Once they were on the thriving street he turned to his team and issued orders.
"Takar, take Tomas and get us a ship and a crew. Lyavel, John, search around and see if you can fin dout anything. The rest of you, get some supplies or do your own thing, But be at the docks at nightfall."

Santaire and Spiltpaw: You can make up anything you want. You can describe a paticular enemy you want to face or not.

The rest: Free reign over the rest of you.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

The group reached a harbour town, Tomas could smell the delicious, salty fish from the gates. He looked around, his enhanced sight searching for any potential threats or decent inns.

Orvar ordered Takar and him to find a boat and crew, whilst the others got to do whatever they wanted. _Lucky sods_ thought Tomas. But he said nothing, he had required his drink from Takar and had taken another, fairly substantial swig, subsequently, he was feeling a little bit braver, or a little more stupid, than usual. 

Tomas looked over at Orvar. "Do we get any pocket money, or are we going to make a scene over this boat?" He drew his pistol, thumbed back the hammer and waved it in front of the warrior priest. "I might be able to get us a ship, but I don't think that were going to get us a loyal crew with just this."

He then looked over to he harbor, there were at least a dozen ships there and the inns were probably filled with able-bodied crewmen. Holstering his pistol, he waited for someone with any kind of wealth to provide a solution to this dilemma.


----------



## Priad (Aug 14, 2008)

With the sun reaching the horizon, the group made it to the seaside town. The crashing of waves again the docks could be heard, and a breeze could be felt. Once inside the walls, the group was broken and specific duties were given out. Kaspar was amongst those who were given no objective, but had to be at the dock at the close of the night. So with a simple nod, Kaspar was off to venture through the town and gather supplies.
First, Kaspar was a man of his word so headed to the market. The aroma of flowers, cooked meat, and spices could be smelled as he entered. While he walked, he saw exactly what he needed, a jar of pickled beats. With a toss of coin and the acquiring of pickled food he was off to the docks. 
As Kaspar walked, he stepped into several shops and purchased goods. These goods ranging from herbs, sharpening stones, and food. Since Kaspar didn't have anything particular to do, he decided to sit at the docks. Once there, he started to sharpen his blade and await his fellow companions.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I nodded and branched off with John. I made sure to wrap my scarf up around my face. I had made enemies in my time and not all of them were above a knife in the back in a crowded marketplace. Then I saw the men beating up the defenceless couple in a back alley. “You go on John,” I whispered and before he could turn to face me I slipped into the shadows. They welcomed me back like an old friend. I moved silently as I approached the thugs and the whimpering people on the floor before them. “Give us the money,” one of the thugs snarled.

“I don’t have it.”

“Then prepare to die,” the thug snarled and brought up a knife. I plucked it out of his hand as he did so. He brought his arm down and then suddenly realised he was unarmed. His companions bellowed in raucous laughter. The woman on the floor’s eyes met mine and I put a finger to my lips before slipping back into the darkness. The thug turned to search for his knife and lowered himself onto his knees with a grown. His fellows turned on the victims.

There was a thud and a crack and the thug who had been searching crashed down, his jaw broken and teeth shattered from a brutal kick. He was unconscious. Luckily. His screaming would have been so annoying I would have killed him just to get him to shut up.

“Wanton cruelty...” I said from the shadows and they spun to face the sound of my voice and I threw out a brutal punch that slammed one forward into his friend. They both fell. The former unconscious and the latter dazed.

“...reminds me...” Another collapsed from a heel to the temple.

“...of the Druchii.” And with that final pronouncement I erupted from the shadows.

The rest of the thugs were unconscious in a matter of seconds. By then it was late and I entered an inn, sitting and waiting to see if I heard anything of interest. After all this was Praag and I was in an inn, information was pretty much expected.


----------

